#ubuntustudio 2010-12-06
<obengdako> hi guys anyone got usb tvbox by trident with vendor id 6000 product id 0001 to work in linux?
<holstein> obengdako: hey
<obengdako> holstein, hi!
<obengdako> hi guys anyone got usb tvbox by trident with vendor id 6000 product id 0001 to work in linux?
<holstein> i would probably ask in #mythtv
<obengdako> okay i'll get there now
<holstein> i cant find the compatibility list that i found once
<holstein> hey, theres a #ubuntu-mythtv too :)
<obengdako> i got there and was asked to head to #linuxtv
<holstein> doesnt look good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544298
<obengdako> yeah not too good
<holstein> i have a k-world card thats been in a static bag for a couple years now :/
<holstein> PCI
<holstein> it wont 'give up the funk' in linux
<obengdako> it shows up in virtual box but it works with hisses and glitches since it is a usb and the data is flowing in bits to virtual box it doesn't give the best viewing pleasure so i have to get it to work in ubuntu
<obengdako> hehehe
<holstein> at least its an inexpensive/old-ish device
<obengdako> i had a saa7134 compatible pcmcia card but i've changed my laptiop to one that doesn't have a pcmcia port so i bought this usb card
<holstein> maybe you can craigslist it and get something more friendly
<obengdako> mike what is craigslist
<obengdako> ?
<holstein> like ebay
<holstein> online auction
<holstein> obengdako: if you just bought it
<holstein> maybe you can return it :)
<obengdako> well i returned a previous one that was an encore enutv-2 usb box
<obengdako> that one does not even show up in lsusb and it was giving problems to drivers and blue screen in windows
<obengdako> and got this replacement
<obengdako> lol where i am online shopping is not an alternative so ebay is way "far" for me holstein
<holstein> being able to return it is ideal i say
<holstein> sometimes you just gotta keep trying
<holstein> maybe take the laptop with you
<holstein> lsusb in there
<holstein> and try seeing it with something
<holstein> VLC or some capture app
<obengdako> i always take the laptop but like this one it show up in lsusb but there is no kernel module loaded for this one plus i assume there is a solution online until i hit the wall
<holstein> lol
<holstein> assume nothing
<holstein> i can see quite a few devices in lspci
<holstein> and lsusb
<holstein> that dont work
<holstein> sometimes support can be worked out
<obengdako> well that takes time
<holstein> but there should be something plug and play
<holstein> at a similar price
<obengdako> hmmm but where to get some here in Ghana would be a tough task for me
<holstein> amazon
<holstein> assuming you can find a compatibility list
<holstein> the one i used to go to is gone :/
<obengdako> well in Ghana to get a credit card or even a debit card to shop online would be cumbersome
<obengdako> i do need to get the compatibility list so i can know what not to buy
<holstein> more cumbersome than writing a kernel module ;)
<obengdako> lol hehe that's rather even more cumbersome 'writing a kernel module'
<holstein> obengdako: im sure you can sort it out
<holstein> they can probably tell you in one of those myth channels where the compatibility list went
<obengdako> yep i'll try till i'm tired of the card
<holstein> OR suggest some easy plug and play devices
<holstein> maybe even tell you how to get started reverse engineering a driver :)
<obengdako> yep i saw a post right now about it doing some extraction from the .sys file to get fw files
<holstein> obengdako: maybe using the windows driver
<holstein> like the old wifi cards used to do it
<obengdako> yeah i'll see
<djindy> Hello, is anyone here today?
<obengdako> holstein, i got my card to work
<holstein> obengdako: congrats
<obengdako> holstein, are you there?
<holstein> what was it?
<holstein> a backport?
<holstein> or something more challenging?
<obengdako> not really i had to modprobe tm6000
<holstein> nice
<obengdako> but after doing that i did not have firmware
<obengdako> so i used a perl script to extract them and then cp them to /lib/firmware
<obengdako> and that was it !
<obengdako> so not really challenging
<obengdako> now i just have to figure out how to get the audio from the card
<holstein> thats great :)
<obengdako> do you have any ideas before i start googling?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> about the sound?
<holstein> whats the deal
<holstein> you want sound from the USB tm6000?
<holstein> aplay -l
<obengdako> yes man
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> that should show you if its useable
<obengdako> i just did arecord -l
<obengdako> let me see aplay -l
<obengdako> i probably should modprobe tm6000-alsa
<holstein> sure
<obengdako> and by the way i was looking for /dev/dsp and did not find it
<obengdako> has it been stripped in ubuntu meercat
<obengdako> ?
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> but, im still on lucid
<obengdako> is it that hda doesn't use it or just pulse has removed it completely?
<obengdako> do you have the device link?
<obengdako> in your installation
 * holstein looking
<holstein> you might be right
<holstein> i dont find it
 * obengdako still searching
<holstein> http://www.khattam.info/solved-cant-open-devdsp-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2010-06-09.html
<holstein> thats all i come up with
<obengdako> thanks checking the link
<holstein> not very promising :/
<holstein> just kinda supports the theory
<obengdako> yeah i already know how to do that but thanks anyway for the link kinda lets me know that i should not expect the audio to be parsed there
<obengdako> hmmm
<obengdako> so mike where are you? pm
<holstein> im in asheville north carolina US
<obengdako> i hope you remember where i'm from?
<holstein> :/
<holstein> its been a while
<obengdako> Accra, Ghana
<holstein> OH yea
<holstein> i remember that from earlier
<holstein> but i thought i had seen your nick before in here
<holstein> way back
<obengdako> yes i've been on ubuntustudio for a while
<holstein> obengdako: maybe before i was camped out here ;)
<holstein> my girlfriends brother used to live in accra
<obengdako> i actually have a basic ubuntu setup with kde, sfce, kxstudio all wrapped in
<holstein> last year?
<holstein> couple years
<obengdako> wow that's cool
<holstein> hes mostly in haiti now
<obengdako> oh i see
<obengdako> i can't believe we are having personal conversation in a public irc
<obengdako> channel
<holstein> lol
<obengdako> plus it is even logged
<holstein> i like to keep activity in here
<holstein> as long as its not too personal
<obengdako> yeah i realised
<holstein> i think it promotes use of the channel
<holstein> and i dont think the higher-ups mind
<holstein> as long as the primary function isnt neglected
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-07
<obengdako> yeah man sorry was caught up reading for audio support holstein
<Genji> greetings all! Hi, im DJ 47, using ubuntustudio 10.04 for djing in second life. Ubuntustudio has served me well.. but its now suffering with lack of space. So, i need to reinstall. I ask, how is realtime support for ubuntustudio 10.10?
<holstein> Genji: hey
<Genji> hiya. cool, someone responded. :) So... what do you know?
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> ^^ thats a post on how to get RT kernels in 10.10
<holstein> i use 10.04 on my production machine
<holstein> Genji: why not just add a hard drive?
<Genji> same here.. but is 10.10 any better?
<holstein> or clone your system over onto a larger drive?
<Fezzler> what's the most current verison of LAME for REAPER
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> ^^ i use tools from that disc to clone
<holstein> copy wipe i think is the tool i like
<Genji> hmm...
<Genji> well.. don't have a bigger hdd.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> well, you gotta buy some gear then anyways...
<holstein> and decide
<Genji> could i clone to another ext3 partition, then grow that partition over the empty space?
<holstein> Genji: what is on your HD ??
<holstein> Fezzler: im not sure about reaper
<Genji> currently a ntfs partition of 30 gigs, and ubuntustudio of 6 gigs. i have a ide hdd of 80 gigs i can use to store the stuff from my ntfs partition while i do whatever... so i can then clone my ubuntustudio onto the 30 gig partition?
<holstein> Genji: in theory
<Genji> then delete my 6 gig partition, then grow my 30 gig with the extra psace?
<holstein> you should be able to resize
<holstein> in gparted
<holstein> just free up some space
<Genji> so... i could end up with 36 gigs of ubuntu.
<holstein> and grow the buntu prt
<holstein> part*
<holstein> partition*
<holstein> Genji: i would backup first
<holstein> i have borked parts doing that
<holstein> i grew an xp install recently
<holstein> and had to redo the boot sector or whatever it is
<holstein> fixmbr?
<holstein> Genji: 10.10 has JACK2
<holstein> pulse to jack bridge
<holstein> newer versions of apps
<holstein> some apps
<Genji> eek. what about just rsyncing the contents of my first hdd to
<Genji> the second?
<Genji> would the second hdd boot?
<Genji> after grubbing it of course.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> dd maybe
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> ive never tried
<holstein> i just use tools that do that for sure
<Genji> jack2 pulse to jack bridge, exposing indivual application sources to jackd?
<holstein> Genji: you mean from pulse?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i dont use it
<holstein> i use a PPA though
<holstein> falktx's PPA
<holstein> that adds most of that to 10.04
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> ive never needed anything from pulse in JACK
<holstein> but im glad to see the development happening
<holstein> i think JACK2 has been helpful for my firewire device
<holstein> a bit
<Genji> so, to install ubuntustudio 10.10 with ubuntustudio-audio, id need to manually install the realtime deb, before ubuntustudio installer shows the menu of package groups?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure i follow
<holstein> but
<holstein> you just install ubuntu and upgrade it to studio
<holstein> OR
<holstein> install the ubuntustudio iso
<holstein> and
<holstein> IF you want a realtime kernel
<holstein> or lowlatency kernel
<holstein> check that link i dropped
<Genji> ubuntustudio 10.10 iso did not install ubuntustudio-audio .. apparently it did not even ask.
<holstein> about how to add that PPA for 11.04
<holstein> and use it
<holstein> Genji: OH
<holstein> thats fine
<holstein> just search
<holstein> where ever you install packages
<holstein> synaptic or ap
<holstein> apt*
<holstein> search for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and you'll see the metapackages
<holstein> and you can read about them
<holstein> and choose what you want
<Genji> think because the realtime package was missing from ubuntustudio 10.10 repo, it didn't install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> nah
<holstein> well, thats not the way its supposed to work
<holstein> there is no realtime package in 10.10
<holstein> no realtime kernel
<holstein> there really wasnt on in 10.04
<holstein> that kernel was just carried over from 9.10
<Genji> but ubuntustudio-audio's dependancies include a realtime package?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you dont *need* a realtime kernel
<holstein> its suggested that you try the generic one anyways
<holstein> its getting better at handling these tasks all the time
<holstein> i usually suggest trying the generic one
<holstein> then the -lowlatency one from a PPA
<holstein> and then the -realtime one
<holstein> IF needed
<holstein> BUT all of the metapackages can be installed
<holstein> and all the software can be ran on a gerneric kernel
<Genji> hmmmm...
<Genji> for now, ill try the cloning exercise... and think ill stick with ubuntustudio 10.04 until 10.10 comes with realtime packages included.
<holstein> Genji: 10.10 will never
<holstein> nor will any future releases
<holstein> the gerneric kernel is becoming 'realtime' like
<holstein> and we probably will soon not need it
<Genji> but its not taking up the realtime patches, though?
<Genji> preempt and rt..
<holstein> preempt
<holstein> Genji: if you get a chance
<Genji> huh.. i have preempt installed.
<holstein> just try it
<holstein> it may or may not be enough for you right now
<holstein> i have a firewire interface
<holstein> and i find that i need a realtime kernel
<holstein> BUT most folk with internal cards or USB seem fine
<holstein> Genji: what kind of latency needs do you have?
<holstein> i have several JACK profiles
<holstein> one that runs at 1.2ms
<holstein> for really lowlatency needs
<holstein> ranging to a mixing setup
<holstein> that the latency is like 60ms
<Genji> im getting away with 42ms currently.
<holstein> Genji: yeah
<holstein> so at 42ms
 * Genji indeed mixes using mixxx.
<holstein> you can do any soft synths
<holstein> or live signal processing
<holstein> SO 42ms might as well be 82ms
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i bet you can get close to that performance with a generic kernel
<holstein> Genji: internal sound card?
<Genji> yup. Soundblaster audigy 2 ZX ... requires 1024/48000/2
<Genji> for some reason.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats a 50+ms card anyways
<holstein> usually
<Genji> anything else.. and it goes wierd.
<holstein> so, i wouldnt sweat it much
<Genji> what about jack's realtime mode then?
<holstein> you can leave it in realtime mode with the newer generic kernels AFAIK
<holstein> Genji: if your asked when installing
<holstein> you should check the box that says 'set up JACK for realtime'
<Genji> eh.. sounds too risky. I think for now, ill stick with 10.04
<Genji> backup my current data... put 10.04 on my usb stick... then delete my ntfs partition.. clone my current install.. then grow my clone over the space..
<holstein> these are the kernels i use
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> that are in that other PPA i was mentioning
<holstein> this PPA has only the kernels
 * Genji nods..
<holstein> IF you want a new-ish realtime kernel in 10.04
<holstein> Genji: yeah, i say plan for the worst case scenario
<holstein> back everything up
<holstein> and try jugging the parts around
<holstein> worst case, you gotta reinstall
<holstein> and thats kinda fun anyways :)
 * Genji nods.
<Genji> and what about this new patch, sched_autogroup_ enabled?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i dont do the kernels
<holstein> you'd have to catch abogani
<Genji> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<holstein> OR maybe someone in #opensourcemusicians would know
<Genji> okay.. is there a install from usb guide, for ubuntustudio somewhere?
<holstein> Genji: yes
<holstein> and let me suggest
<holstein> get the normal iso
<holstein> and convert it
<holstein> think it over while i find the link...
<Genji> just dd the iso to the usb stick?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> i was told this works
<holstein> Genji: nah
<holstein> dd wont do it AFAIK
<holstein> its a matter of the installer not knowing where to find the image
<holstein> its easy to istall ubuntu
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and install just what you need from there
<Genji> "If you actually use the drive to install Ubuntu on a server, it may turn out that the installer puts grub on the USB disk (because it's detected as the first drive) instead of your hard drive. To fix this, reboot using the USB disk and run install-grub on the actual hard drive. You'll also need to recreate the flash drive. I experienced this on Jaunty. -- kiko"
<Genji> eek. i could snooker my entire system if this happens.
<holstein> not with the live installer
<holstein> from the ubuntu iso :)
<holstein> step 6 lets you customize
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> that should install to USB disk
<holstein> grub
<holstein> by accident
<holstein> you can recover with a live CD
<holstein> afterward
<holstein> if needed
<Genji> so... i should, as my backup installer, start with ubuntu live instead of ubuntustudio?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> thats the path of least resistance
<holstein> IF you have to use a USB stick to install
<Genji> on the offchance that ubuntustudio fails installing.
<holstein> if you have no DVD rom or something
<Genji> woiuld unetbootin be a better idea, to install ubuntustudio?
<holstein> unetbootin wont do it
<holstein> it fails in every way ive tried
<holstein> from USB
<holstein> the actual ubuntustudio iso
<holstein> the installer is different
<Genji> you've sucessfully done the UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller method then?
<holstein> not me personally
<holstein> ive suggested it here
<holstein> and it was reported to do the trick
<holstein> at least twice
<holstein> BUT the iso's change a bit
<holstein> every 6 months
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Genji> oh.. hell.. im scheduled to dj in 6 hours.
<Genji> ... could always try the clone method without destroying my current install.
<holstein> that would be my suggestiong
<Genji> how do i edit grub, to create entries for my clone?
<holstein> depends
<Genji> the current grub system is confusing for me. templates.. ]
<holstein> Genji: explain to me your setup again?
<holstein> im not clear how many drives you have?
<holstein> 2?
<holstein> an 80 gig and?
<Genji> the 80 gig im just going to throw my ntfs stuff onto
<holstein> the 80 gig is not in the computer right now?
<holstein> where is ubuntu?
<Genji> i have other drives i can remove while i clone and re-grub my main sata drive.
<holstein> for example
<Genji> ubuntu is currently in a 6 gig partition in my main sata drive.
<holstein> IF i had a 100 gb drive
<holstein> with a 90 GB windows install
<Genji> a borked windows install is in a 30 gig partiton, that is before the 6 gig partition.
<holstein> and ubuntu
<holstein> on the rest
<holstein> with grub booting it
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> i could get gparted live
<holstein> and shrink the windows to whatever
<Genji> so i am intending on taking the 30 gig data and putting it on my 80 gig ide.
<holstein> say 50
<holstein> and grow ubuntu to 50
<holstein> then grub should work the same
<holstein> OR
<Genji> you can grow ubuntu, backwards?
<holstein> i would wipe windows all together
<holstein> grow buntu
<holstein> and run sudo update-grub
<holstein> and all *should* be good
<holstein> Genji: i think you can
<holstein> you'll have to try it
<Genji> okay.... in other words.... 1 2 3 4 5 is windows and 6 7 8 is ubuntu.
<holstein> i know there are ways you cant move them around
<Genji> can i grow ubuntu to cover 1 2 3 4 5 too?
<holstein> BUT before you just got and wipe
<holstein> you might as well try it
<Genji> hrm.
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you sould just clone buntu over onto another drive
<holstein> and put grub somewhere esle
<holstein> you got lots of options really
<holstein> and youll just have to fire up gparted
<Genji> does update-grub automatically find all bootable linuxes?
<holstein> and see what it will let you do as far as growing
<holstein> Genji: its suppose to
<holstein> and usually does
<holstein> linux and win
<holstein> whatever it can boot
<Genji> so.... if i clone linux from one partition to another, it will have two linuxes showing in the grup menu after update-grub is run?
<holstein> potentially
<holstein> should*
<Genji> okay.. so all i need  now is a live usb of ubuntu..
<holstein> Genji: you can make one
<holstein> from your istall
<holstein> you need to download the ISO though
<holstein> sytem-administration-startup disc creator
<holstein> i usually use unetbootin though
<Genji> yeah.. ill do the same. less thinking required.
<obuibo> So, I'm having what seems to be a very common issue. My wireless card isn't recognized.
<obuibo> Can't seem to find consensus (or even more than a hint) on how this issue is solved.
<metze> hi is there a free application which converts audio to midi?
<holstein> hey metze
<holstein> i usually just get the midi playing
<holstein> in whatever i feel comfortable with
<holstein> and use JACK to route the audio output
<holstein> to ardour
<holstein> BUT the guys in #opensourcemusicians had a commandline shortcut for this
<holstein> that i totally forget ;)
<holstein> obuibo: i would suggest
<holstein> getting the normal ubuntu live CD
<holstein> get that running on the box in question
<holstein> and plug in to wired LAN
<holstein> see if you are automatically prompted for an install of a propritary blob or whatever its called
<holstein> obuibo: if you have already tried this
<holstein> i would also suggest looking in a more frequented support avenue
<holstein> since this issue is not necessarily limited to ubuntustudio
<holstein> assuming the issue has nothing to do with how network manager is included in ubuntustudio
<metze> holstein: I meant audio to midi not midi to audio:-)
<holstein> hmmm
<metze> holstein: I found waon, but it doesn't produce the result I was hoping for
<holstein> metze: sorry, i glossed over that really quick
<metze> no problem:-)
<holstein> ask in #opensourcemusicians though
<holstein> if you need :)
<metze> thx for the pointer
<nvsbl> so.. what kind of audio production software comes with Ubuntu studio?
<nvsbl> speaking of audio production, has any body here had any luck running Ableton Live with wine?
<marto> hey, having a problem with Jack. Headphone output connected to an amp and speakers (tested playing a song, it works) I'm using a midi keyboard with Jack and ZynAddSubFx, it works fine from laptop speakers but not via the headphone socket
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-09
<ronj> ailo_, I'm doing some -lowlatency testing, did you do some?
<holstein> hey ronj
<holstein> i usually get my presonus firepod going
<holstein> start ardour
<holstein> and route my 8 inputs from the firepod to 8 tracks in ardour
<holstein> let it roll record for an hour or so
<ronj> holstein, hola
<ronj> yup
<ronj> results yet?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> yeah, i can do that with no xruns at around 1.7ms latency
<ronj> holstein, by the way I'm preparing a mail. why the hell these doubts around lowlatency?!
<holstein> with a -realtime kernel
<holstein> not near that without though
<ronj> everybody seemed to agree it is the path to follow
<holstein> with the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> BUT
<ronj> and now Alessio comes back on this
<ronj> did I miss something?
<holstein> i think something about firewire still needs -realtime
<ronj> ?
<holstein> ronj: not sure
<holstein> i think abogani got a little discouraged
<ronj> hm
<holstein> doing everything on his own
<ronj> sure
<holstein> i think he's back into it now though
<holstein> there a PPA for them
<holstein> for natty
<ronj> yup I'm testing it right now
<ronj> but we're redoing things we did this summer :-/
<ronj> (I mean the discussion, testing is always good)
<holstein> :)
<ronj> holstein, what are your minLatWithNoXruns for generic/lowlat/realtime?
<holstein> to be honest
<holstein> with a generic or lowlat
<holstein> and my firepod
<ronj> generic/lowlat/realtime
<holstein> i cant start it without xruns
<holstein> BUT i have tested a bit with a USB device
<ronj> well, excluding the first few seconds
<holstein> an maudio transit
<holstein> and internal cards
<ronj> oh ok
<holstein> and the performance is much more similar all the time
<holstein> quite tolerable
<holstein> i still use the -realtime though
<ronj> but with your fw card, increasing the delay, were you able to get to no xruns on lowlat?
<holstein> i can always push a little harder
<holstein> ronj: not reliably
<ronj> hmmm
<holstein> i think i was tring around 11ms
<holstein> or so
<ronj> interesting
<holstein> maybe i did 20ms
<holstein> i'll have to try again
<holstein> now that i have a laptop that is easy to test all kernels and all interfaces with
<ronj> will see with the recent kernel but with my TI chip I had consistent generic:notreliable/lowlat:4ms/realtime:2ms
<ronj> weird yours is not consistent
<ronj> yup
<holstein> ronj: thats great
<holstein> what device?
<ronj> Startech EC1U2F
<holstein> and, is this 10.04?
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> jack2?
<holstein> i have falks PPA with jack2 in 10.04
<ronj> well these tests were this summer, on 10.04pre
<ronj> jack2
<ronj> falktx ppa yes
<holstein> i think lowlatency is the future
<holstein> the near future at least
<ronj> the future are singing kittens
<holstein> lol
<ronj> holstein, you'll have stuff to report to Alessio once done with your benchmarks?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i'll need to install natty though
<holstein> i think thats where he is right?
<ronj> yes
<ronj> beware, the ubustu iso is picky these times
<ronj> just install the minimum audio selection
<holstein> yeah, GRUB install changed
<holstein> on the live CD
<ronj> yup, and dependency issues in the video packages
<ronj> holstein, did the key to show GRUB change from SHIFT to something else?
<ronj> -lowlat successfully installed but I can't boot it :P
<ronj> when I press shift nothing happens
<holstein> ronj: not that i know of
<holstein> but i always go in and unhide it
<ronj> uh I guess it's in grub.cfg?
<holstein>   /etc/default/grub
<holstein> i do
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ronj> ok
<holstein> and sometimes
<holstein> GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<holstein> when i dont want the time
<holstein> timer*
<holstein> ronj: and run sudo update-grub afterward
<holstein> to apply the changes
<ronj> F*CK when installing lowlatency I also updated my packages, and now I'm unable to login
<ronj> ultra-meh
<ronj> meh
<ronj> meh
<ronj> meh
<holstein> :/
<balleyne> I recently upgrade to Ubuntu Studio 10.04 from 9.04 (through 9.10), and when I run qjackctl and try to connect to my presonus firepod soundcard, it fails and the messages window says "jackd: unknown driver 'freebob'" and when I try 'firewire', it says "cannot load driver module firewire". Help?
<holstein> balleyne: i need to run
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i have that hardware
<holstein> try running sudo qjackctl
<holstein> se if you have permissions issues
<holstein> you want to use the 'firewire' driver
<balleyne> holstein: ah, ok, thanks!
<holstein> google 'ubuntu firewire wiki'
<holstein> and you'll see some particulars on fixing permissions
<balleyne> holstein:great, thank you
<balleyne> holestin: I remember doing that for older versions of Ubuntu Studio, that could well be it... I'll check it out, thanks!
<holstein> BBL... if you need... also #opensourcemusicians :)
<balleyne> holstein: awesome, thanks :)
<balleyne> holstein: fixed it already, thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-10
<Guest2922> can anyone here help me attempt to run guitarix? lol I don't know why it isn't working for me
<holstein> Guest2922: you got it installed?
<Guest2922> holstein, yeah
<holstein> Guest2922: are you running JACK ?
<Guest2922> holstein, yup
<holstein> and JACK is cool otherwise?
<holstein> and your used to routing things in JACK?
<Guest2922> yeah, I am able to run rakarrack with it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> *should* be similar
<holstein> is it showing up in 'connect' at all?
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> or patchage
<holstein> or whatever you use...
<Guest2922> yeah
<holstein> just double check the routing
<holstein> IF your able to get a line out to your card dry
<holstein> it should work
<holstein> there might be an 'on' button
<holstein> like rakarrack
<Guest2922> good point
<Guest2922> lol will look now
<holstein> Guest2922: also
<holstein> i realy just use rakarrack for that
<holstein> i got guitarix working once
<holstein> and preffered rakarrack for what i do
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicans
<holstein> those guys use both
<holstein> and can prolly be more helpful
<Guest2922> well which would be better for metal? like does guitarix have good metal tones? lol
<holstein> sure
<holstein> they're both great
<holstein> and the guys i know that use them both, say they are just different
<holstein> guitarix seems to be more classic stompbox style
<ScottL> and he's gone
<ScottL> hi holstein :) how are you
<holstein> ScottL: im good
<holstein> we'll have to hang soon
<holstein> ill PM you tomorrow :)
 * holstein is on a gig right now...
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-11
<larsselavy> Hi, I have a problem with cinelerra, i don't know how to solve it. I've just change my computer, i've installed ubuntu studio with realtime core (i don't know if it's linked to my problem) and now i have a sound latency on cinelerra of almost 1 second... Any idea of the problem?
<ScottL> larsselavy, do you still have the -generic kernel installed?  you can try booting into it and seeing if the latency changes
<larsselavy> ScottL, I don't know if it's installed, how can I know? My computer is a new one, nothing was installed before i install ubuntu studio
<ScottL> larsselavy, when you boot the computer, does it show a menu or take you straight to logging in?
<larsselavy> straight to log
<larsselavy> ScottL,
<larsselavy> so i suppose i don't have a generic kernel
<ScottL> are you familiar with the command line (also known as the terminal)?
<larsselavy> yeah depend on what
<ScottL> larsselavy, just because it goes straight to log in doesn't mean you don't have other kernels, that might just be the way grub is set
<larsselavy> i mean depend on which command lines
<larsselavy> ok
<larsselavy> but i don't know how to reset grub...
<larsselavy> ScottL,
<ScottL> probably the most straight forward is to search in synaptic, are you familiar with synaptic larsselavy ?
<ScottL> i would search for 'linux-image-2'
<larsselavy> yeah
<larsselavy> ScottL,
<ScottL> this should show which kernels are installed already
<ScottL> larsselavy, which version of ubuntu studio did you install (e.g. lucid, maverick)?
<larsselavy> lucid
<ScottL> okay, so lucid comes with a -generic kernel by default
<ScottL> i would presume then that you added the -realtime kernel manually
<ScottL> so unless you removed the -generic kernel, you should still have it
<ScottL> and even if you did add it you can always add the -generic again via synaptic
<holstein> hey guys :)
<larsselavy> i didn't remove it so i suppose i still have it
<holstein> larsselavy: what is the output of
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> in a terminal
<larsselavy> i didn't exactly add the realtime kernel manually, it asked it at installation
<holstein> larsselavy: you can post that here
<holstein> its just a line
<larsselavy> Linux Lillith 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 09:00:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<larsselavy> holstein,
<ScottL> ah, larsselavy tha was asking if you wanted -realtime privelages, not install the kernel
<ScottL> this is to give better performance
<larsselavy> ScottL, ah so i don't have the realtime kernel?
<larsselavy> ok
<ScottL> no real-time kernel, it even shows you that with your uname -a
<ScottL> when you use cinelerra are you also using JACK as the sound server?
 * ScottL has never used cinelerra
<ScottL> hi holstein :)
<larsselavy> no alsa
<ScottL> hmmm, not sure why there should be latency then
<larsselavy> mmm
<larsselavy> shit
<ScottL> although you probably are using Pulse Audio on top of alsa (it's installed by default)
<holstein> larsselavy: how is hte sound otherwise
<holstein> ?
<holstein> the*
<ScottL> larsselavy, you might also check either cinelerra forums or IRC channels
<larsselavy> the sound is ok, just as it should have been holstein
<holstein> careful, this channel is logged... canonical will make you put a dollar in the 'curse-word' jar ;)
<larsselavy> holstein, ?
<holstein> larsselavy: can cinelerra use JACK ?
<larsselavy> holstein, no
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i cant imagine expecting low-latency audio without using JACK in linux
<holstein> as a user or a dev
<larsselavy> holstein,  maybe it's a cinelerra problem something in the settings, i don't know
<holstein> larsselavy: your up to date right?
<holstein> with system updates?
<larsselavy> yes
<holstein> internal sound card?
<larsselavy> i have also an external but i don't use it with cinelerra
<holstein> what is the device?
<holstein> when you run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> you can paste that one line here
<holstein> the one line about the sound card
<larsselavy> (it's an other problem i have i'll ask another time : jack doesn't recognize my external sound card)
<holstein> OR use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<larsselavy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542279/
<larsselavy> holstein,
<holstein> im not seeing anything obvious searching around on launchpad
<holstein> anyways.. let me make a few suggestions
<larsselavy> ok
<holstein> and you can plug through them and come back
<larsselavy> what? (english is not my mother language i didn't get it)
<holstein> i think i would assume this is a cinellera issue
<holstein> maybe see if there is a git version
<holstein> or some latest version PPA
<holstein> an avenue you feel comfortable with that lets you get the most recent verion of cinellera
<larsselavy> yeah probably i think i had the same problem when i installed cinelerra the first time, some years ago on my old computer but i can't remeber what i did to solve it
<holstein> maybe they have a mailing list if the IRC channel is dead
<holstein> after exausting those avenues
<larsselavy> they have a mailing list
<holstein> you can try updating alsa
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> but my money is on cinellera
<holstein> larsselavy: about the external device and JACK
<holstein> you can search here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> see if you find the device
<holstein> if its there, you should see info about how well alsa supports it
<holstein> and what hoops you need to jump through
<holstein> one easy-ish way to isolate the USB device is by disabling the internal sound card in the bios
<holstein> at least temporarily
<holstein> there are a couple commands i would run in the terminal right after plugging the device in
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> that should list all the USB devices that the machine can see
<holstein> and
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<ScottL> larsselavy, do you have to use cinelerra?  you might also try openshot or blender for video editing
<holstein> ^^ those list what deivces can play and record audio, and how many inputs you have
<holstein> ScottL: how is openshot?
<holstein> what did you use to do those vids you did?
<ScottL> holstein, i used blender actually :)
<ScottL> but openshot is pretty stable from what i read, full of features, and pretty simple
<holstein> im going to try http://jaycut.com/
<ScottL> isn't that the online video editing service?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i made an account
<ScottL> well, it should be OS agnostic and stable :)
<ScottL> http://ardour.org/taxonomy/term/23/0
<ScottL> paul has been making lots of posts showcasing new features and changes in ardour 3.0
<ScottL> he's probably made close to thirty in the last three or four days
<holstein> ScottL: thats a good sign :)
<gnusar> has anyone of you suceeded to install ustudio as a virtual machine via virtual box? i am struggling with getting the audio line in to work.. is probably more a virtual box related issue but i thought it does not hurt to ask here
<holstein> yeah, this is a good place to ask gnusar
<holstein> i dont think your going to get the performance you need in VM
<holstein> gnusar: what is the goal?
<holstein> are you running windows or OSX host?
<gnusar> holstein: i am running win7 and want to record some guitar tunes
<holstein> i think you'd do betting with a wubi install
<holstein> and that is just as removable
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> i had good luck with a wubi install in XP
<holstein> when i was transitioning the studio to linux
<gnusar> sounds good.. so you were also interested in sound recording and processing?
<holstein> yup
<gnusar> thank you holstein
 * holstein doesnt do a lot of MIDI
<holstein> or video
<holstein> gnusar: check out #opensourcemusicians
<gnusar> holstein: live shows! sounds interesting
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-12
<gem_cat> studio wiped my passwords - what happened?
<gem_cat> i am doing a clean install of ubuntu now
<gem_cat> my instinct is to change passwords befofre rebooting studio - but why should I need to do that?
<gem_cat> also the limits setting on Jack, does that affect what software gets installed? I wouldnt think so but it comes in the middle of the install
<gem_cat> ok thanks - t&e works ... eventually
<ronj> hi
<ronj> testing Natty; I keep having "Cannot create thread 1 Operation not permitted" errors when starting jack with Qjackctl, though my realtime setup is done as usual
<holstein> interesting...
<ronj> are there new/specific things to do?
<holstein> does it run?
<ronj> hi holstein
<holstein> OK?
<holstein> hey :)
<ronj> no it doesn't
<holstein> :/
<holstein> ronj: have you hit up the list?
<ronj> not yet
<holstein> i havnet had a chance to get an install going
<holstein> natty
<ronj> yup
<holstein> i hope to before it releases ;)
<ronj> I reinstalled with todays iso and no longer have my gdm problem
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats progress
<ronj> and now this, but I figured I may have forgotten something...
<ronj> ^^
<holstein> ronj: does sudo qjackctl do it?
<holstein> just to double check permissions
<ronj> uhm no
<ronj> same error
<ronj> and yup my user is in the "audio" group
<holstein> could be some JACK thing i guess
<holstein> maybe an updated package borking up the works
<Blank__> :O
<Blank__> ronj!
<Blank__> the same ronj who released two albums in ardour as CC?
<ronj> Blank__, hello
<ronj> yup
<ronj> ^^
<ronj> glad you ask
<Blank__> ronj, I had a go at mixing a track or two from that, had to fiddle around a bit because the ardour sessions were in mono for "naked"?
<ronj> Blank__, all I did till now is pure mono. I'm not at all an audio engineer, and I thought that instead of borking stereo stuff I'd rather do my best at mono stuff
<Blank__> ah...
<ronj> one day I'll do a proper stereo album with competent people :P
<Blank__> ardour 2.x can't make mono masters into stereo, so i had to add a stereo buss and mix to that :P
<Blank__> not that i can claim to fully understand the intricacies of stereo mixing
<Blank__> i let a few people have a listen to it, including an audio engineer with 20 years' experience, and my mum didn't like "Lies", she thought it was too depressing :p
<ronj> ^^
<ronj> and what did the engineer say?
<Blank__> the engineer thought it was an interesting sound, we listened to it in his studio with Mackie speakers
<Blank__> very... dark sounding
<Blank__> i pointed out it was all done with SM57/58
<ronj> wow hey you probably had better gear than I did
<ronj> this was done on Logitech crap
<Blank__> he had Mackie HR824s
<ronj> :P
<Blank__> ...i think that's the name of them, i don't like them, too bright
<Blank__> aluminium tweeters >.<
<Blank__> i mixed the track using Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro headphones
<Blank__> because my monitors are Bose 301s
<Blank__> :P
<Blank__> from the early 70s
<ronj> I'm soooooooo lost in all this pro audio stuff
<ronj> for my next record I'm going to take some audio engineering lessons, and do it with experienced people
<ronj> Blank__, do you have some compos online?
<Blank__> compos?
<Blank__> i have a rough mix of your "Lies" track i could upload if you like
<Blank__> but no real compositions of my own, just random crap I recorded years ago
<ronj> ok
<ronj> sure I'd be glad to hear your mix
<ronj> what kind of music are you into?
<Blank__> alternative rock, a bit of acoustic
<Blank__> i play guitar so naturally i like guitar-based music
<ronj> k
<Blank__> just had to grab my phone, the mixdown was on there
<ronj> Blank__, "alternative rock, a bit of acoustic" >> makes me think I just got four tickets for Godspeed You! Black Emperor in April in Montreal, I'm soooooo happy to finally see them
<ronj> do you know Godspeed?
<Blank__> I've heard of them, but not very well
<ronj> Blank__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsf2LoLk3SA&fmt=18
<ronj> gods
<Blank__> just uploading the mix now
<Blank__> it's ogg 192kbps
<ronj> yay!
<Blank__> i haven't fixed the taps on the guitar yet
<Blank__> http://blankw.okapi.feralhosting.com/ronj/1_lies_rough_9_11_10.ogg
<Blank__> there's also some more stuff I want to do towards the end
<ronj> I like the dynamics you added around 1:10
<Blank__> yeah, i wanted it to "bite" a bit
<Blank__> i kept the vocals a bit bright, too
<ronj> Blank__, if you wish so, send me your email, I'll have you in the loop when I start the work on my new album
<Blank__> oo, sounds good
<Blank__> there y'go
<Blank__> i should finish that mix, it has potential
<Blank__> i feel that i'm better at mastering though, as i get overwhelmed if someone throws a stack of sources to mix at me
<Blank__> but i liked how you put each track in an ardour session, that was easy enough to deal with
<ronj> :P
<ronj> Blank__, that's because I record everything separately
<ronj> (I had no other choice till now)
<Blank__> ah yep
<ronj> just sent you an email
<Blank__> i've had the potential to record stuff in multitrack for a while but i haven't as I don't have anything to record
<Blank__> but yeah, i really like your stuff
<ronj> thanks :) . more to come, I have currently four new songs, and I'd like to add some beats to this
<Blank__> oh, nice
<ronj> do something less minimalistic
<Blank__> yeah
<Blank__> spread your wings a bit :p
<ronj> yup ^^ . I played two of them live just acoustic some months ago : "france" and "reborn" at http://www.youtube.com/user/ronjandfriends
<ronj> Hi I'm still stuck at running Jack/Natty, help welcome. I sent an email to the devel list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2010-December/002873.html
<holstein> ronj:
<holstein> can you run JACK without the firewire device?
<holstein> im wondering if its JACK or FFADO
<ronj> hm trying
<ronj> holstein, jack works fine with alsa on my intel hda
<holstein> ronj: interesting
<holstein> not sure what we can learn from that...
<holstein> seems like FFADO though
<holstein> instead of permissions
<holstein> i mean..
<holstein> or permissions
<holstein> instead of JACK
<ronj> holstein, what do you mean?
<ronj> any ideas of other things I should test?
 * holstein thinking...
<ronj> :P
<holstein> ronj: is the old freebob driver still there?
<ronj> rrright, good idea
<ronj> uh no
<ronj> the menu item is there, but then "unknown driver freebob"
<holstein> i think its been on the remove list for a while
<ronj> gonna ask on #ardour
<holstein> i would ask in #jack
<holstein> maybe #ffado
<holstein> the ffado mailing list
<holstein> #ardour is smart too though
<holstein> and active
<ronj> yup
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-05
<Siekacz1> hello
<Siekacz1> I've got a problem with kxstudio
<Siekacz1> or maybe even jack
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-06
<Stutter> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-10
<uwe> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-03
<ardianta> hii _rgb_ arges cwillu
<cwillu> uh huh.
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> anyone around?
<smartboyhw> Hi lwizardl
<lwizardl> I am trying to figure out what application will allow me to record a video with multi-track audio in studio
<lwizardl> what I want to do is record my video game playing (example Tuner1) with both Audio and Video, and then also have a second audio track of my commentary from a microphone
<ubuntu-studio> hi everybody
<ivan__> Добрый день! Есть тут кто-то?
<smartboyhw> ivan__, er no russian please:P
<ivan__> Why?
<smartboyhw> ivan__, nobody speaks russian here I think (or is there?)
<ivan__> 111
<ivan__> Есть тут кто-то?
<holstein> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-04
<kilon> aloha people
<Tekkit_> hi, i have a problem
<Tekkit_> my Hamachi keeps saying Failed to connect to the engine
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-05
<twcook> I broke my UbuntuStudio, I installed VLC and now even though I used Synaptic to Completely REmove it.  US still does output to my Alesis iO2 anymore.  IT worked fine before.  Any tips on what may have changed?
<twcook> does not output
<zequence> twcook: I assure you, it's not related to VLC
<zequence> Alesis i02. Let me look it up
<twcook> Ok, but it worked fine before that. so ?
<zequence> Yea, but still unrelated
<zequence> VLC has nothing that would affect hardware
<zequence> It's just an application and some codecs
<twcook> that is good news, I love VLC :-)
<zequence> twcook: So, when you say no audio, are you talking about pulseaudio or jack?
<twcook> PulseAudio, though JAck isn't working anymore either.  But I haven't tried to change the settings or anything in JACK
<zequence> twcook: You could try restarting pulseaudio (would happen if you reboot too): pulseaudio -k
<zequence> And make sure you selected the Alesis as your output
<twcook> I have rebooted
<twcook> When I set the output to the iO2 I get no sound
<zequence> twcook: If it shows, it's working. Just a matter of configuration
<zequence> Is there a hardware mixer inside that card?
<twcook> No
<twcook> It is an external 2 channel USB adapter, no mixer
<twcook> yeah, it is the config I don't know how to fix
<zequence> Yea, it looks like the hardware monitoring is done from the knobs
<zequence> Some devices has a hardware mixer that you can only control with software
<zequence> twcook: You could try looking at the controls using alsamixer to see if there's something hidden, but I wouldn't think so
<twcook> OK, I feel like an idiot.
<zequence> Just run it in a terminal: alsamixer
<twcook> But I have to come clean so this doesn't confuse anyone else.
<twcook> I had at some point turn down the audio output to my external speakers.
<twcook> REALLY sorry to bother you
<twcook> But thanks anyway for the speedy reply
<zequence> I feel pretty confident that it's some kind of levelling problem, somewhere along the chain. Or routing
<zequence> The drivers seem to work, since it shows up
<zequence> You haven't messed around with any alsa configs right? like a .asoundrc in your home folder
<twcook> zequence, Leveling, as in my external volume control to the speakers was turned all the way down
<twcook> it works now that I fixed that
<zequence> twcook: Ah, so it works now?
<zequence> Great :)
<twcook> yeah, sheepish, go hide in the corner look
<zequence> Happens to everyone
<twcook> :-)
<twcook> thanks
<twcook> now I can reinstall VLC
<Guest79309> dude, jack is the shit
<ubuntu-studio> hey everyone. i'm trying to install from the live CD, but its not progressing from the 'preparing to install' screen. i'm not seeing any network/cpu activity. any thoughts?
<DR01D-Engineer> does your system meet required specs?
<DR01D-Engineer> or maybe the cd is corrupt
<ubuntu-studio> it should meet the specs, i've had previous versions of ubu studio on here before
<ubuntu-studio> i did the CD check before i started and it produced no errors
<DR01D-Engineer> not sure then. i just installed via usb stick and it went smoothly
<ubuntu-studio> hmm i guess i'll give that a try
<ubuntu-studio> you didn't have a pause at the screen that verifies disk space/power supply/internet connection?
<DR01D-Engineer> cant say i remember
<ubuntu-studio> just restarted the install for a 3rd time and it worked
<ubuntu-studio> makes me feel pretty stupid for waiting 20+ minutes the previous two times
<DR01D-Engineer> ahh cool
<DR01D-Engineer> could be your cd reader or something then
<ubuntu-studio> yeah the first time the disk spun but nothing happend.. second time nothing
<ubuntu-studio> now i shouldn't run into any problems until i try to configure jack, hahah
<rutgervdb_> hello - noobie here in this channel - have recently installed UbuntuStudio 12.10 + Line6 Toneport UX2 - looking for some procedures in hooking it all up. I have sound from electric guitar coming back through headphones and have introduced Rakarrack and Guitarix connected with Jack (QJackCtl) - but am totally unsure where and how it happens
<rutgervdb_> It is a very simple setup, and I think it is working. Still looking for references and guides that will help me determine it is connected optimally
<zequence> rutgervdb_: If you get sound, then you're alright. If you require lower latency, set frames/period lower in qjackctl -> Setup
<zequence> rutgervdb_: As for setting levels, and monitoring them. That's more in the area of sound engineering
<rutgervdb_> zequence: thanks. yup - was able to adjust latency down by reducing frames - it is at 5.8 ms which is quite acceptable.
<rutgervdb_> So you are saying - I should be alright if I follow my nose. NExt step is to get the sound into ardour - but that should be easy with qjack too.
<zequence> rutgervdb_: Could be it's hard to get xrun free performance at lower latencies. One tip is to disable the pulseaudio bridge, which you can do in: qjackctl -> Setup -> Misc -> Enable DBus
<zequence> Or just uninstall pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> And restart pulseaudio after that
<zequence> rutgervdb_: Yea, just start ardour, and whatever other apps you like. Make connections in whatever jack connection application you prefer. qjackctl works fine
<zequence> rutgervdb_: gladish is a session manager, which allows you to save a setup with applications and connections
<zequence> Haven't used it much myself, but it's probably something you'd be interested in looking at, especially if often using the same mix of applications, with the same connections
<rutgervdb_> Cool - thanks - I will check out Gladdish too.
<rutgervdb_> Yes - saving all the setups is a good idea so I can quickly get something down on "tape"
<anthol> hey, anyone here have any experience with specimen?
<holstein> i have used it briefly anthol .. my friend lsd over in #opensourcemusicians uses it
<anthol> cool, thanks for the lead.
<anthol> i was just wondering if it is possible to set different samples to have different root notes, so you don't have to use different midi channels on your hardware
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-07
<lio> Hello, is somebody speek french on this chanal ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-08
<ussher_> im trying to add keyboard shortcuts to kazam to pause/unpause (because the icon click stops working) and have found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/kazam/+bug/650691  which reads ".... you can set the shortcuts in ~/.config/kazam/kazam.conf :) ....." but fails to say HOW to add them.  any ideas how to add a keyboard shortcut?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650691 in Kazam Screencaster "Kazam needs keyboard shortcuts" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Eddward> Does ubuntu studio have anything special like special kernel patches for audio work?
<Eddward> Or is it a just a different set of default apps from ubuntu?
<zequence> Eddward: It comes with preinstalled with linux-lowlatency (a reconfigured -generic) and a few settings to improbv
<zequence> ..improve low latency operation
<zequence> It's not difficult to add that to any Ubuntu flavor or derivative
<zequence> Just install linux-lowlatency and add the user to audio group, as well as saying "yes" to realtime, when asked while installing jackd
<zequence> All applications are in the main Ubuntu repo
<zequence> You can then add all audio applications by installing ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> All, that are dependencies to that meta
<Eddward> zequence: Thanks
<holstein> most folks dont need even the low latency one though
<holstein> you can do plenty of "audio work" without needing low latency
<holstein> you will notice a need for it if you want to run software synthesisers or realtime effects..
<Eddward> I found yoshimi seemed to work better with it.
<holstein> Eddward: not better
<holstein> Eddward: will have lower latency if thats what you need
<holstein> its neither better nor worse...
<Eddward> It got clicky.
<holstein> sure... at lower latency settings
<holstein> you also might not need to play the synth realtime
<holstein> you might just want to do some sequencing... with a piano roll editor for example. that will not require low latency
<holstein> i would expect to get audio hardware that would support lower latency as well
<holstein> if you are using an internal sound card, that is the biggest problem
<Eddward> I have an sb live
<Eddward> It's been ok for sound, but it's not very pa friendly.
<holstein> Eddward: pulse audio?
<Eddward> yes
<holstein> the drivers are the same
<Eddward> I know
<zequence> Anyone who is wanting to play a soft synth live will need low latency
<Eddward> They don't seem to want to support it.
<holstein> i doubt its actually a pulse issue.. lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse.. you could fire that up live and test without pulse
<Eddward> It plays fine w/o pulse.
<Eddward> I also don't like that pulse won't take advantage of the multi-open support, but that's a separate issue.
<zequence> pulse does do things a bit differently. Some cards have a alsa driver interface that doesn't work well with the standards that pulseaudio requireas
<Eddward> Yep.
<holstein> ive had issues with both scenarios, depending on driver support
<zequence> Eddward: What is the issue you are having with pulseaudio?
<Eddward> So far the emu10k driver's been fine for me with the sb live except for when I use pulse.
<Eddward> It's clicky.  If I do something that's CPU intensive like play a video game, the sound stutters and static's out until sound just dies and I get silence.
<Eddward> I gave up on PA.
<Eddward> I've never gotten any workable advice and lots of insults.
<Eddward> Is unity the default DE for ubuntu studio now?
<zequence> XFCE
<Eddward> cool
<zequence> Check out ubuntustudio.org for some pics
<Eddward> I'm still on 10.04 and I'm hoping to upgrade over the holidys.
<holstein> or download it and check it out live
<zequence> Eddward: I'm guessing your PA issues might be long gone once you upgrade
<Eddward> I'll give it another, but that's what I've heard before.
<zequence> Just realized we don't have a screenshot of the desktop :P
<Eddward> I use it on my work laptop with the enbedded sound chip.  It gets staticy there, but it's just work.
<Eddward> I don't mine a few clicks when the chat program beeps.
<holstein> i usually have all that worked out from a live CD
<holstein> Eddward: i get no clicks or pops.. desktop or studio. not on my sound blaster hardware either
<zequence> 10.04 still didn't include a alsa driver for my audio device that allowed PA to see my audio ins and outs. That got sorted out a long time ago
<Eddward> Does pulse run on top of jack or do it suspend pulse when doing sound work?
<holstein> Eddward: not in any prolonged un-usable state
<holstein> Eddward: you can undo the dbus that routes pulse through JACK (thats what i do)
<zequence> pulse runs paralell to jack, unless you start jack with the same audio device
<Eddward> I'm fine routing through jack.  I hated killing all other sound to run jack before.
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio comes preconfigured with having Pulseaudio bridge to jack, if starting jack though
<holstein> i prefer having no other sound but jack on my audio rig
<Eddward> cool
<holstein> not that i remove or purge anything...
<zequence> That means Pulseaudio is turned into an audio application, just like any audio application
<zequence> It's not recommended to have the bridge active when doing low latency
<zequence> It causes xruns
<Eddward> ok
<holstein> though, its quite useable and decent latency settings..and works out of the box.. easy
<zequence> PA still needs to be set to use jack as its output/input, after starting jack, in order for the chain to be complete
<Eddward> I just want to be able to run a game now and then with out having to kill jack.
<Eddward> I'm still spoiled by running multi-open without pulse.
<holstein> i dont do gaming and jack
<holstein> i kill jack and do desktop tasks... or i dual boot a seperate installation
<Eddward> I'm guessing they haven't done anything to rake advantage of multi-open.
<holstein> i dont even like to upgrade my audio machine
<holstein> i have a 10.04 install that i havent upgraded in years.. i dual boot 12.04 there til i get migrated over to 12.04
<Eddward> Maybe if I get a comfortable enough rig, I'll be that way.
<holstein> i have a very comfortable dual core rig that i got for recovering some data from a hard drive for a friend
<Eddward> I got to were I was using yoshimi, qsynth and I was trying to find a recording/sequencer I liked.
<Eddward> I played with muse & rosegarden,
<holstein> qtractor is the one i hear about, though i do very little midi myself
<Eddward> I hate having to reload all the different programs and getting reset up each time.
<holstein> ardour3 will be the big one when its final
<holstein> Eddward: sure.. but actually, you *get* to load the different programs and set them up with each other
<zequence> ardour3 midi is not the best, even though it does work. I either use qtractor or muse. Muse is very fast to work with, if you write notes by hand
<zequence> I only use muse for midi though
<zequence> And I prefer Ardour for audio
<holstein> zequence: might not be the best, but i bet it will be the go-to when its final
<Eddward> If I could snaphot it once I'm setup that would be fine.
<holstein> Eddward: there are session managers
<Eddward> I need to figure out how to use one.
<Eddward> Thanks for you help.  I got to run.
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-09
<dajxd> any precedence for the installer instacrashing on macbooks?  i can only get as far as the install button, even with the slideshow removed.
<smartboyhw_> dajxd, wait you are installing Ubuntu Stu on a MacBook?
<smartboyhw_> s/Stu/Studio
<dajxd> trying to, yeah
<smartboyhw_> that isn't supported you know
<smartboyhw> dajxd, we don't provide amd64+mac disks
<dajxd> for good reason, i guess- i got it working a few versions ago i thought.  thanks anyway!
<dajxd> would i have any luck just apt-getting all of the ubuntu studio packages from ubuntu?
<dajxd> (of course not expecting support or documentation from there on out)
<smartboyhw> dajxd, well yes:D
<smartboyhw> dajxd, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-*
<smartboyhw> That might work
<dajxd> well i'll give that a shot!  thank you.
<pacobecu> problem with nvidia geforce 8400m gt gpu in ubuntu studio12.....how can i resolve it????
<zequence> pacobecu: What sort of problem?
<pacobecu> sorry...i dont speak english very well....the problem is that dont recognize the driver and the resolution is very low
<zequence> pacobecu: Did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<zequence> In the command line: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<pacobecu> i need the all the specific command... please...i am new user of linux...i dont know how to do it...thank you
<zequence> pacobecu: Commands for what?
<pacobecu> for the terminal... i tried that "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and when reboot the system doesnt work....one time yes and the next time not
<zequence> pacobecu: That is what installs the nvidia drivers
<zequence> pacobecu: Did you add another kernel since then?
<zequence> pacobecu: How do you know the drivers are not working?
<pacobecu> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<pacobecu> this is the message that appears
<pacobecu> i have just complete the installation and this is the problem
<zequence> pacobecu: Ok. don't run nvidia-xconfig. And, erase the xorg.conf file, if it exists. In /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pacobecu> step by step please...i have not idea
<zequence> pacobecu: Delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if it exists
<pacobecu> ok...
<zequence> In a terminal: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pacobecu> ok...it doesnt exist..
<zequence> pacobecu: To make sure it's installed, do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zequence> Then reboot
<pacobecu> just did it
<pacobecu> the drivers are installed
<zequence> pacobecu: What kernel are you running?
<zequence> pacobecu: uname -r
<pacobecu> i just try ubuntu studio 12...i download in his web and just tried to install
<pacobecu> 3.5.0-17-lowlatency
<zequence> pacobecu: Ok, good
<zequence> pacobecu: Did you reboot?
<pacobecu> no...ill reboot
<pacobecu> zequence...i rebooted the system and all is the same...
<zequence> pacobecu: I have no idea why it is not working out for you. Ubuntu Studio is no different from any other Ubuntu in this regard
<zequence> The kernel is the same as linux-generic
<zequence> So, full support for the nvidia drivers
<pacobecu> thank very much anyway...bye
<zequence> pacobecu: Wait
<pacobecu> ok
<zequence> pacobecu: Perhaps your device is too old for that driver
<zequence> pacobecu: Try installing: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<zequence> Supports nvidia, series 5-9
<pacobecu> ok...but first how can i remove the current drivers
<zequence> pacobecu: It will be automatically removed
<pacobecu> ok...ill try..wait
<zequence> pacobecu: It's worth a try. If it doesn't work, you may ask on any Ubuntu channel, or forum about this, as it's the same for all Ubuntu flavord
<zequence> flavors*
<pacobecu> thank you
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-02
<Patero-ng> anyone here knows a website where artist sell their work for money?
<holstein> Patero-ng: many.. bandcamp is nice
<Patero-ng> rely
<Patero-ng> right on
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ for example
<Patero-ng> how does it work
<Patero-ng> I have a friend that's an artist but is going homeless she needs the money I dont' have
<holstein> Patero-ng: your friend needs to give up on art/music if making quick cash is the goal
<holstein> Patero-ng: bandcamp works as you will see by visiting http://bandcamp.com/
<Patero-ng> she is depressed I met her at the psychiatric hospital
<holstein> Patero-ng: i bet.. still, a job is the quickest way.. and it doesnt mean you cant try and sell music.. regardless, you can visit the site to get details
<Patero-ng> she says she is not inspired to make music or artwork right now but she has the talent I want to help her find a relief in her talent
<holstein> bandcamp, nor any store makes art or talent any better
<Patero-ng> is anyone here jewish
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, this is ubuntu support.
<Patero-ng> y a mi que hcucha
<Patero-ng> chucha
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Patero-ng> I want to be with her be with her night and day
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, you are really in the wrong channel.
<Patero-ng> why cfhowlett
<Patero-ng> why contain my feelings towards ashley
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, I already told you to keep your sick fantasies off this channel.
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Patero-ng> :(
<Patero-ng> heaven is a place on earth
<Patero-ng> love comes first
<mlpug> If I use various software to produce different tracks of my composition what guarantees that one track is not based on A 440Hz and other one e.g. on A=442Hz?
<mlpug> Is this some systemwide setting that I could set it to e.g. 442Hz. Or is this supposed to be per application.
<mlpug> I am asking because fluidsynth man page does not contain sting "440" so I assume this issue is not discussed at least there.
<vectorman> Hello dudes!
<vectorman> On my system I have nvidia geforce 210 and I had a good driver with acceleration and etc...
<vectorman> but yesterday I wrong and installed nvidia-current package wich installed other driver and my system running bad now
<vectorman> so my question is how to install again the best driver for my videocard
<zequence> nvidia-current installs the current non-free driver made by nvidia
<zequence> if you didn't install any of the nivida packages before, that meant you were using the free nouveau driver
<zequence> if you want to use the free driver, just uninstall the nvidia driver
<vectorman> I see but now I haven'n 3d acceleration and the maximal resolution is 1024n768
<zequence> vectorman: Which version of Ubuntu?
<vectorman> the last - saucy salamander
<vectorman> 32 bit
<zequence> vectorman: in the terminal: software-properties-gtk
<vectorman> moment
<zequence> Under the tab "Additional Drivers"
<zequence> there you can install, or uninstall non-free nvidia drivers
<zequence> or rather, select the driver you want to use
<vectorman> ok thank you - I'll try now
<vectorman> maybe I must reboot now
<zequence> yes, that is nessecary
<vectorman> ok
<wachin> Hi Zequence, do can help. I need to chage the volume for a MIDI in muse (you taught me, but not remember exactly) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Muse/Zequence-I-Don%27t-remember-how-to-change-volume.mkv
<zequence> wachin: one of the control values
<wachin> ok thanks
<zequence> volume is midi control 7, if I remember correctly
<wachin> i go
<wachin> I go to switch my OS to English,
<wachin> Zequence, thanks, I do
<wachin> the spet two is this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Muse/02-Step-2-Use-pencil-to-change-the-volumen-to-a-MIDI-track.png
<wachin> See you later, God bless
<Nytram> I'm a noob with studio, will I break anything by installing something like KDE or Cinnamon? xfce confuses me sometimes when I just want to get things done.
<Nytram> hehe Busy around here I see. 8)
<Nytram> Does anyone talk in this channel?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-03
<holstein> Nytram: you can run what DE you like with the ubuntustudio tools
<holstein> Nytram: ideally, you would do this.. install the base OS you want, kubuntu for example, then just add the applications you want to use
<Fezzler> Hi holstein
<holstein> Fezzler: o/
<Fezzler> FYI.  Working with The Guitar Workshop now
<holstein> cool
<Fezzler> Not trying to bug ya, but I recalled you knew some of those gents
<Fezzler> Good shop
<Fezzler> Kevin Gill is my instructor
<holstein> dont think i know kevin
<Fezzler> Mrs. and daughter were in your neck of woods at Orange Peel to see a show
<holstein> havent been there in years
<holstein> must've been 12 years ago i played there last
<Fezzler> The Guitar Workshop is really making me learn technical aspects from bottom up.  Physical positioning; reading notation; timing timing timing
<holstein> groove is important
<Fezzler> little one looking at UNC Ashville
<holstein> its a nice school, i think
<Fezzler> Well, it was a beautiful day when they visited campus so you know how pretty that area is on a nice day
<Fezzler> Well, good to see you again.  Any new gear or computer buildings going on for you?  Software?
<holstein> nah.. im taking a carpentry class and building a house and some other things
<Fezzler> If we don't connect, happy holidays
<holstein> http://isitamarimba.blogspot.com/ for example
<Fezzler> no way!
<Fezzler> you building that?
<holstein> yup.. i should have it playable withouth the resonators soon
<holstein> i only have 4 more classes this semester, but, i should have time
<Fezzler> VERY cool
<holstein> might have to do the resonators on my own over the holidatys
<holstein> holidays*
<Fezzler> would like to hear a clip when you are done
<holstein> not that im in a hurry about it
<holstein> Fezzler: i'll get something recorded soon
<Fezzler> oh yea, that looks beautiful - take your time
<holstein> Fezzler: thanks.. i looking forward to playing it
<holstein> i can plunk around on it a bit like that, and its nice
<Fezzler> precision to get the tuning?
<Fezzler> 5 octave?
<holstein> i might have to tweak the tuning a bit more, but im not being crazy about the temperment or anything
<holstein> 4 and 1/3
<holstein> low A to a high C
<Fezzler> what material is the pipe?
<Fezzler> aluminum?  plastic?
<holstein> the resonators?
<holstein> i'll just use cardboard
<holstein> lighter, and works fine
<Fezzler> keys double tuned?
<holstein> what do you mean "double tuned"?
<holstein> i rough tuned them, and then gave them a touch up the other day
<holstein> but, i just put finish on the bottoms of the bars, so that could effect them
<holstein> and i had one that sounded odd with its overtone, so i might tweak it a bit
<holstein> other than that, the overtones seem nice
<Fezzler> I guess if your dampen with one stick, you can get another octave higher on the same key
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> its not really that live though.. its short sounding
<Fezzler> I have no idea, just watched a YT clip of some guy making one.  Very cool
<holstein> might get away with that on a vibraphone
<Fezzler> anyway, very cool
<holstein> im excited about it
<Fezzler> yes
<Fezzler> you should be.  And the pride on knowing you made it!
<Fezzler> I wonder if you already have your next one in mind!
<holstein> i dont think i'll do another
<holstein> we'll see
<Fezzler> tweaks and improvements for the next build
<Fezzler> lol
<Fezzler> well, see ya.  need to walk off some of this holiday weigh gain!  bye
<holstein> Fezzler: o/
<cfhowlett> Quick query: I downloaded the official ubuntustudio assets from design.canoncical.com.  ubuntustudio was formed and crafted as a single word: ubuntustudio.  It seems to be TWO words again on the US website.  Clarification?  Which version is correct?
<fibz_> i dont know. but for better human -> machine relationship, it should be 2
<cfhowlett> fibz_, thanks.  I'll email the list for the final verdict
 * Beldar thinks it should be ubuntu stu stu studio
<fibz_> yeah that is a common "first glipse" reaction i notice.
<cfhowlett> fibz_, it seems we've gone back and forth.  on IRC it's one word, but the official art seems to double down.
<fibz_> i'd side with the artwork. thats what is most recognizable.
<cfhowlett> fibz_, agreed.  and the artwork DID come from canonical, so ...
<Patero-ng> cfhowlett you wanna hear something
<zequence> cfhowlett: packages are generally names ubuntustudio-, whilst the actual name is Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> named*
<cfhowlett> zequence, got it.  just a bit thickheaded today.
<zequence> happens a lot, to me in particular
<cfhowlett> zequence, that said, I'll advise the start.ubuntu team that their US logo is unofficial and unapproved.
<Fezzler> Confused by guitar lesson homework.  Set metronome to 100bpm but play quarter notes at 50bpm?
<zequence> cfhowlett: You mean this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=wall_ubuntustudio.png
<fibz_> reminds me of debian
<zequence> Yes, it's not one we use. But, we haven't really determined a logo for future use. This will be settled for the release of 14.04
<cfhowlett> zequence, so the official logos from design.canonical are ... under review?
<zequence> cfhowlett: Could you point me to those? I wasn't able to find any..
<zequence> hmm
<Patero-ng> should I bite my tongue until blood soaks my shirt
<Beldar> Patero-ng, please seek the appropriate mental help you obviously need.
<cfhowlett> "new" ubuntu studio artwork loaded at   http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-studio-creative-journey-poster
<fibz_> ooo
<Patero-ng> Beldar jaja you are so right
<xtaxx> Hello people.I cannot start jack. Ĩ get this message: Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: Starting jack server...
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: ERROR: cannot register object path "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0": A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: ERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: ERROR: Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired...
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: ERROR: Cannot initialize driver
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:45 2013: ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1
<xtaxx> Tue Dec  3 08:13:46 2013: ERROR: Failed to open server any help please?
<xtaxx> back
<Beldar> xtaxx, use a pastebin
<xtaxx> dunno what that is
<xtaxx> #Beldar
<Beldar> !pastebin | xtaxx
<ubottu> xtaxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beldar> !tab | xtaxx
<ubottu> xtaxx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Beldar> xtaxx, That should help. ;)
<xtaxx> ok
<xtaxx> anything on the problem?
<Beldar> xtaxx, Not personally never used jack. there is the #ubuntu channel as well generally busier, but slower at night US time.
<fibz_> try #opensourcemusicians or #jack
<Nytram> Hi, anyone here not afk?
<fcuevas> hi guys!, the xfce4-volumed starts in your pcs?
<selektamalza> bonjour, je voudrais savoir l'état de l'avancement de l'installation ?
<selektamalza> j'installe ubuntu 13.10 et je n'ai pas de barre d'avancement
<robin_> hi
<Guest58601> Good night. I upgrade my ubuntu studio and now I lose some permissions. I can't open any usb drive and I can't open some folders
<Guest58601> If I open nautilus with sudo, I can access my usb drive but I can't copy files
<Guest58601> I think upgrade mess up my permissions. How can I restore them?
<fibz_> sudo chown nobody.nogroup /path/to/folder -Rv
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-04
<Patero-ng> I have issues
<Patero-ng> don't want to live in asylum I have a life
<Patero-ng> those memories of her are killing me
<Patero-ng> she's gone and is so sad she wont' want anything with me
<Patero-ng> after everything I tried I know she likes me is just
<stochastic> Can a moderator ban this Patero person?  or at least kick him/her?
<Patero-ng> why
<Patero-ng> I need help that's wont help
<Patero-ng> I'm crazy for a woman don't even bother why to tell me why
<Patero-ng> left me broken left me alone let me die this time
<ubuntu-studio_> hi
<glasz_> i have a hard time trying to have my newly install 12.04 ubuntu to work
<glasz_> i have a blank screen /freeze
<glasz_> i need the nomodeset option to have the live cd to work so i set grub wit that, but the installed version still freezes
<glasz_> i'll try to remove the quiet splash option, see if i can get some more info, bbl
<glasz_> last line of xorg log : [    20.882] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
<finnhax> hey there
<finnhax> anyone can help me? Fresh Ubuntu Studio install, but ardour and ardour3 won't start :(
<Nytram> heheh same experienc eI get in this shithole channel. LOL
<Nytram> But it certainly makes you self sufficient
<Beldar> !language | Nytram
<ubottu> Nytram: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nytram> Oh! get lost! You ignored a valid request for help but decide to chastise me for the use of one bad word... piss off!
<Beldar> Why you would feel that is even close to appropriate on a worldwide channel crossing cultural, ethnic groups and reader of all ages, escapes me.
<Nytram> I have no idea why
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-05
<studio-user846> Blue Yeti mic is not working on 13.04 or 13.10 what about 12.04.03- it seems to show as a yeti mic rather than other things on 12.04.03 but does it work?
<evon> How do I turn my ubuntu 13.10 into ubuntu studio and how do I use my mbox with ubuntu? Thanks in advance for your help
<studio-user846> also it does not work on Fedora 19
<studio-user846> I would use Synaptic  to add the Ubuntu Studio packages
<evon> thanks studio-user846
<evon> studio-user846 will i be able to use my Mbox afterward?
<evon> i'm installing the audio and recording packages now
<holstein> evon: you can use the mbox if it is supported
<holstein> evon: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, so nothing about our packages provides support for, or prevents the use of the mbox
<holstein> !proaudio | evon
<ubottu> evon: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<evon> I'm completely new to this so I don't even know where to start
<holstein> you can read about trying and configuring JACK there
<holstein> new to this, meaning new to linux? or linux audio? or computers? or recording? or IRC?
<holstein> i suggest downloading the ubuntustudio iso.. dont install it, just try it live, and see how it works with your hardware
<holstein> you have a device that hasnt promised you any linux support
<holstein> is it a digidesign mbox? or avid mbox?
<holstein> either way, i suggest taking a slower approach..i would use the internal sound card to get familiar with the software.. JACK, ardour.. whatever else you need/want
<holstein> i would try ubunustudio live before installing. you can get used to the tools without "breaking" your machine or current install
<holstein> i would read up on the tools and check a few places for device support such as http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main and ffado for firewire
<holstein> keep in mind, ideally, it would be the same as with any other operating system and your device. the vendor would guarantee you it would work and show you how to use it. i use a presonus firepod which works out of the box
<evon> New to audio and recording
<holstein> there are handy communities such as #opensourcemusicians
<evon> avid mbox
<holstein> if its usb, it probably works just fine
<evon> Yeah it's usb
<evon> Alright I willl do some reading and try to figure this thing out.  I got a professional mic and everything so I hope I can get it working
<holstein> usually what makes a mic professional is the professional using it :) but , im confident you'll get it sorted
<holstein> just take your time, and ask questions
<evon> ok will do
<evon> gotta restart the comp
<evon> thanks for the help
<evon> holstein i was able to record something but now the sound on my computer started working
<evon> the right output device is chosen in my sound settings and it still doesn't work when I plug out my mbox
<tucemiux> oh boh oh boh oh boy!!! the new ubuntu studio version looks awesome!
<zevatron> good morning..
<zevatron> i become latter... see you..
<alina__> hello, iv'e installed ubuntustudio, but in oem mode and after creating a user without sudo, i deleted oem. now how can i access root or add my user to sudoers?
<tj1> Hi all, I am trying to install a driver for an audio interface (Gadget Labs Wave 824). I have to do it from source, and the README says to have /usr/src/linux be a symbolic link to the kernel headers. I've tried making that link to /lib/modules/../include/linux and the two in /usr/src/../include/linux but make still fails saying "no rule to make target 'modules'". can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<holstein> tj1: are you sure you need to install a driver?
<holstein> tj1: is it usb?
<holstein> tj1: pci?
<tj1> no its really old, big PCI card and 8 ins and outs on a rackmount connected by a parallel cable
<holstein> tj1: is the device physically installed?
<tj1> holstein: yes, with the rack unit turned on, it shows up in lscpci
<holstein> if the device is old, and requires a driver, and the driver is old, and has no support for modern linux kernels, you can be out of luck..
<holstein> tj1: do you see the device in the terminal when you run "aplay -l" and/or "arecord -l" ?
<tj1> holstein: yeah, that's what i was afraid of.
<holstein> tj1: no need to be afraid.. just test and read and confirm
<tj1> holstein: aplay -l does list two loopback devices with 8 channels each
<holstein> tj1: "aplay -l" first.. do you see it?
<holstein> tj1: thats good
<holstein> tj1: have you tried just using the thing with JACK?
<holstein> tj1: thats what i would do.. are you familiar with JACK?
<tj1> holstein: yeah, that's what i'm trying to use, I use cadence from the kxstudio repos
<tj1> holstein: but it doesn't come up in the alsa section as an in or out device
<holstein> tj1: this is what i would do.. if you have limited experience with JACK, remove that card, get jack running on the internal device
<holstein> get *anything* working reliably.. an audio file from audacious for example ..running all through JACK
<holstein> then, go back and install that unit and in qjackctl, test with *all* devices listed
<holstein> tj1: if you can disable or remove other audio cards, do so
<holstein> tj1: if you cant get that working.. think about how much you can sell this device for online and how inexpensive others are that can replace it new
<holstein> tj1: then, if you still want to troubleshoot, link me the driver you are looking into
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Gadget_Labs is where i would start if it didnt just work
<holstein> tj1: is this the driver you are talking about ? http://wavepro-driver.sourceforge.net/
<tj1> holstein: yes that's the driver, i was just given this interface for free and wanted to see if it was salvagable, i have been using jack for a while now with another usb interface
<holstein> tj1: i would salvage it by selling it, and taking the money and putting it towards something supported if it doesnt "just work".. but, thats just me
<holstein> anyways, you'll contact the maintainer of that package directly for issues with it tj1
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wavepro-driver/support
<tj1> k thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-06
<studio-user826> hi all
<fibz_> hi
<studio-user826> i'm a new user in ubuntu studio
<fibz_> welcome
<studio-user826> thank's :)
<fibz_> this is a great resource. you can also check out #xubuntu or #ubuntu for help or if your a musician, you can get more specific help in #opensourcemusicians or #jack
<fibz_> for general chat you can stop in at #ubuntu-offtopic
<studio-user826> i'll try :)
<sky__> xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences.txt
<cfhowlett> ????
<hansford> where can I find some free instruments for qtractor?
<pablo__> hi all
<pablo__> I am going to ask a weird question
<pablo__> one friend has fall in love with Ubuntu Studio, he has a guitar and he likes to play it plugged in to the computer
<pablo__> which device would you recommend me to improve the quality of the sound?
<pablo__> or something useful (sorry but I do not understand nothing about the guitar world, just Linux)
<nebket1> quick question: How do I use MIDI devices with Ardour?
<nebket1> or rather, is there an app to link Audio I/O?
<Unit193> pablo__: What are you trying to fix sound wise?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-07
<pablo__> the audio quality is poor
<pablo__> so we are going to try to buy anything to improve the quality
<pablo__> not more than 50 dollars, it seems is going to be hard
<pablo__> something like that http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MTrack.html
<pablo__> but cheaper
<pablo__> as I said Unit193, I have no idea about guitars and connections
<pablo__> just reading and asking to the expert people :)
<nebket1> do you play electric guitar?
<pablo__> nebket1, a friend
<pablo__> nebket1, of mine
<Unit193> pablo__: Ah, since it's that type of question, I'd try #opensourcemusicians
<nebket1> how to use Ardour?
<pablo__> ok Unit193 , here only Linux, is not it?
<pablo__> thanks
<Unit193> Well, it's more music based than Linux, and while that's a fine question for here, you'll get more answers there. :)
<caodepalha> Hi everyone. I've got an audio interface here Mbox2 Digidesign but I'm having a bit of trouble getting audio into my laptop which has ubuntustudio 12.04 installed. does anyone has any info on this please?
<nebket1> is there good tutorials for ardour & JACK audio sessions?
<nebket1> or just audio recording
<caodepalha> I can get sound out of the laptop into the mbox and to the headphone but no sound into the laptop
<nebket1> caodepalha: what hardware are you using (sound card, etc)?
<caodepalha> the soundcard is an mbox2
<nebket1> ok
<nebket1> just doing a bit of research on the mbox...
<caodepalha> do you know anything about how to make it work?
<nebket1> what software are you using with your device? is it JACK?
<nebket1> In your terminal, try this command:
<nebket1> cat /proc/asound/cards 
<nebket1> mbox should be there, but otherwise...
<nebket1> try "sudo lsusb - v | less"
<caodepalha> well I tried some stuff I found on the ardour web site and somehow now at least it indicates sound getting in to the laptop
<caodepalha> let me check if it is working
<caodepalha> somehow now it works dunno how i did it
<daniel> brasileiros?
<cfhowlett> !br|
<ubottu> : Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pjotter> Hi there. Does anyone know if it is possible to split some sounds to a different output than the rest of the sounds in Xubuntu? I would like to output the sound of an interent radiostation to a different output than the rest of the sound s on my computer.
<Ze_Force> Hi, I have a little problem installing US on a DQ77KB intel motherboard, I am aware of the bug with UEFI not wanting to see non Microsoft OS, and i applied the fix , now it boot in UEFI mode but I just reach grub and nothing... i am stuck, i guess i should run boot-repair but i don't know how to manually run the OS so that I can perform the fix
<Ze_Force> grub has no entries , btw, just the shell
<Ze_Force> currently perusing: http://tuxers.com/main/instigating-a-manual-boot-from-the-grub-prompt/
<Ze_Force> ok, folks, I have fixed the issue. It is another known bug, seemingly
<Ze_Force> It strikes kubuntu users as well
<Ze_Force> boot/efi/EFI/ubuntustudio/ has to be renamed to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<Ze_Force> now it boots blazingly fast may be 4 or 5 sec from grub
<Ze_Force> ssd rulez
<GridCube> hi, i ask here because you know more about sound settings, if i change the stream output on pavucontrol to hdmi i get no sound, even if pavucontrol tells me there should be, if i use mixxx http://i44.tinypic.com/2sao6c9.png there is 3 hdmi outputs, using 0 or 2 gives me the same problem, however using hdmi 1 as output works, i want that global sound get streamed to hdmi not just mixxx, how can i tell pavucontrol to use hdmi 1 as path?
<GridCube> in alsamixer i see the same 3 s/pdif
<Nytram> With the greatest of respect GridCube you may want ot search elsewhere. I'm active on irc and I have asked for help in #ubuntustudio a few times and got none.
<GridCube> hehehe
<GridCube> Nytram, :D i know
<GridCube> anyway i found that smplayer can stream directly to hdmi 1 so i dont need to use pavucontrol to change it
<GridCube> there is nothing else i would want to use that channel so that works
<GridCube> :D
<Nytram> Nice one, well done. ;)
<GridCube> :D aha! and now understanding how this goes i fixed pavucontrol too
<GridCube> :D
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-08
<waykool99> hello. i'm in live DVD run Ubuntu Studio v12.04.3 LTS 64 bit. have some Xfce GUI questions.....
<waykool99> i put this XChat window on Desktop 2 so i can go back and forth.
<waykool99> in Task Manager, is there a way to monitor live Swap usage?
<Beldar> waykool99, I have a conky I use.
<stochastic> waykool99 try $ sudo apt-get install xfce4-systemload-plugin
<stochastic> you may also want to browse though http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/start
<stochastic> this is the one in particular that that command installs: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-systemload-plugin
<waykool99> sorry stochastic. was in Desktop 1, didn't see your message til just now. but thank you. :)
<waykool99> i needed and loved System Monitor in studio v10.04.4. v12.04's Task Monitor doesn't show needed things. reason: i push my hardware to its limits. often several programs at once, 10-20 file windows, last install of studio v12.04.3 LTS -or- v13.10, installed System Monitor like the old Gnome version. i forget which distro had GUI conflicts that i couldn't fix.
<waykool99> plus, in 10.04 you could add to Taskbar a small color monitor of 1-6 tasks, if screen real estate became an issue.
<stochastic> waykool99 if that systemload-plugin isn't detailed enough you may want to do as beldar has suggested and use conky
<waykool99> ah I've never tried Beldar before. thank you for that.
<waykool99> ackk i  meant conky
<waykool99> to many windows open. very sorry.
<Beldar> waykool99, Heh just noticed your post I'm watching a movie, no prob.
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-01
<Velho> hello friends! I'm considering converting to UbuntuStudio. I'm not a very experienced Linux user, but I know some stuff. Tryiong AV Linux. Can I install the AV Linux programs in Ubuntu Studio? There are some interesting programs I would like to try...
<holstein> Velho: there actually are no "avlinux" programs
<holstein> Velho: the software in the audio production work flow are basically the same, and typically, the same versions
<holstein> what i tell users is, the "best" distro for production will typically be the one that one is most familiar with.. if one is familiar with debian/ubuntu, then, ubuntustudio is a nice choice, since, it come with things pre-configured for audio produciton, and other production work
<holstein> that being said, one can easily install main ubuntu, or *any* official flavor, and install the ubuntustudio applications.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> AVlinux is built on a debian base now, and, i actually use it as well.. and also KXstudio
<Velho> holstein, thank you for the lesson
<Velho> So, What is pre-installed in any distro can be installed in any other distro?
<cfhowlett> Velho, all buntus use the same repos so ... yes
<Velho> cfhowlett, for ubuntus, I can clearly undestand. But ubuntu is Debian based. Any other debian distro can use repository files from Ubuntu without COMPATIBILITY problems?
<cfhowlett> Velho, nope.
<cfhowlett> Velho, compile a debian file from source, sure.
<Velho> cfhowlett, is it hard to compile a source?
<cfhowlett> !source | Velho
<ubottu> Velho: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<cfhowlett> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<cfhowlett> Velho, IMHO no, but I'm an atypical user
<Velho> so, Debian distros are not necessarily compatible, right? This issue is been hard for me to understand... if theres a site or a video talking about it, I would like to understand it
<holstein> the sources will say what they support..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> even ppa's, that *do* support ubuntu, are use at your own risk
<holstein> when you compile yourself, you can taking that responsibility on as well.. and, TBH, you really shouldnt need to compile anything from scratch to do audio production
<Velho> I just aknowlege the existence of PPA today. Still trying to truly understand what these are, and mean
<holstein> Velho: if you and i made a new app, and wanted to get it to users using ubuntu, one "easy" way to do that would be to provide and maintain a PPA
<holstein> falk, who makes KXstudio, for example, does this to port his software, and versions of software into the ubuntu base
<Velho> hmm, so PPA ate like non-official repositories?
<Velho> *are
<holstein> Velho: basicallly.. sources that users can add "at their own risk"
<Velho> cfhowlett, what do you mean by "atypical user"?
<cfhowlett> officially unsupported.  you break it, you fix
<Velho> do you guys use PPAs?
<cfhowlett> Velho, most users don't know or want to know the kind of things I like to play with. they just want their box to work.
<holstein> Velho: if i want an application, i will try a PPA, knowing the risk, and accepting it
<Velho> holstein, well, I guess that's what I do wenever using Windows, Facebook, Google, etc... ;)
<holstein> its similar.. but, you can integrate this into the packageing system.. you can add the google ppa, and then, any package manager can search and install packages from that source
<Velho> holstein, I'm understanding it a little bit more, thanks :) but not entirely yet.
<holstein> Velho: i wouldnt worry too much about it, anyways.. you *really* dont need extra sources, or compiling from source to get started with audio production
<holstein> Velho: you can also get quite a bit of work done using ubuntustudio "live".. so, i suggest trying that, and getting used to the main tools..
<Velho> holstein, so what do a windows user needs to know to make pro-audio in Linux?
<holstein> Velho: i think just this.. that its *not* windows.. and its not intending to be windows
<holstein> *all* the software you use in windows.. *any* of those vendors are welcome and encouraged to make any/all of that software available to you in linux
<holstein> if they dont/wont, then, linux cant do anything to facilitate that.. its not preventing support for anything.. all of linux is open and anyone can easily support it
<holstein> i say, take it patiently, and try starting from the same place one did in windows
<Velho> holstein, I already played with the main tools. From what I understand, the concept is: everything is connected to and from Jack.  I still need to study about the rt-kernel
<holstein> Velho: no you dont
<holstein> Velho: just use the kernel that ubuntustudio ships with
<Velho> what if i need to record audio?
<Velho> audio in real time I mean?
<holstein> Velho: RT doesnt enable the ability to record audio
<holstein> and, do you need to record in realtime? and what does that even mean? recording in realtime?
<holstein> have you hit a "bottle neck"? with latency?
<Velho> holstein, a false statement, I know...
<holstein> realtime is good for *only* 2 things
<holstein> either you need it, or you dont
<Velho> realtime doesn't exist, one will always have a latency
<holstein> its for realtime effects processing, and using software instruments.. otherwise, you dont need it
<delt> lowlatency is good enough for me, personally
<holstein> sure. thats why i say "low latency"
<holstein> and thats what im talking about.. lower latency
<Velho> I'm a reall noob to Linux, but I know a lot about digital audio
<holstein> now, for me, i need/want around 8ms latency at least for "realtime" audio work.. realtime effects and software synths
<holstein> if i cant get 8ms, i dont need/want 12.. or 20.. or 40ms.. its can literally be *whatever*
<delt> 10ms latency is good enough for me.
<delt> i can't tell the difference with lower than that
<Velho> holstein, do you get those 8ms latency with the "normal" ubuntustudio kernel?
<holstein> you typically cant do 10ms latency on an internalu sound card.. so, the hardware will typically be the "botle neck"
<holstein> bottle*
<holstein> Velho: yes.. i can achieve 8ms latency with the included "stock" lowlatency kernel shipped with ubuntustudio.. with *many* audio devices
<holstein> now, for 1.2 ms with my firewire device, i need and rt kernel .. but i dont *need* that funcionality
<Velho> holstein, my jaw is dropping. You mean with the internal sound card??
<holstein> Velho: no.. i dont use internal sound cards for audio production
<holstein> Velho: in any operating system
<holstein> they are not made/intended for that.. so i dont bother
<holstein> if i want to use one, i expect and accept the limitations of them
<holstein> i have used one for a pianoteq appliance for example.. but, i didnt run jack on that device
<holstein> all i wanted was a "player" for pianoteq..
<holstein> it was connected via USB to the keyboard, and pianoteq was running alsa only.. since i didint need pulse or jack for what i was doing
<delt> holstein: what keyboard do you use with pianoteq?
<holstein> delt: anything midi, or midi usb
<delt> korg, roland, ....?
<holstein> at that time, it was an old weighted alesisQS8.1
<Velho> my problem is that I have a Edirol FA-66 and there are no drivers for Linux :(   I was considering using UbuntuStudio as a Guest on VirtualBox, and host it with my Windows 7, that has the edirol drivers
<holstein> Velho: i read that works "out of the bos"
<holstein> box*
<holstein> Velho: *nothing* vitualized will work with audio production
<holstein> Velho: you would be better, as i stated, to use the live iso
<delt> (modified) m-audio oxygen 88 here, quite happy with it. been playing piano/keyboard for about 2 years now.
<Velho> holstein, I'm preparing a dual Boot laptop, with Windows 7 and UbuntuStudio
<holstein> sure. but, why?
<holstein> why not just tyr it live for a while..
<delt> i also have a cheap yamaha 61 key as second controller, works quite well too
<holstein> anyways.. the way i did it was, i had linux only on a laptop. for over a year
<holstein> i learned to use the OS.. so i wasnt troubleshooting so many things
<Velho> holstein, because I already tried it live, and I want to do serious stuff with that
<holstein> Velho: sure.. there is not more or less "serious" stuff..
<holstein> Velho: you only have an installed version.. that is all
<holstein> Velho: and, do install.. im not saying dont.. im just saying, you can learn a lot from the live iso
<Velho> holstein, but is the live cd as fast as an installed version? I feel the installed version is always faster
<holstein> sure. but, again.. is that a problem? is that the bottleneck?
<Velho> holstein, but why play with the live cd when I can just install it? Plus, I can save all the configurations...
<holstein> believe me, you'll want to install eventually... im just suggesting learning to set the edirol up with jack, for example, before running it natively
<holstein> or installing it as a desktop and using it..
<Velho> holstein, from what I've searched, Edirol FA-66 is not supported to linux
<holstein> i mean, you didnt get windows7, and emmediately, without having years of experience with windows, try and start doing audio production
<Velho> holstein, hmm, great point!
<holstein> Velho: edirol doesnt support linux, sure.. but is it the USB or the firewire one?
<holstein> the firewire one is "full support" on the ffado stie
<Velho> holstein,  firewire. I've read somewere that several firewire devices have problems with linux
<holstein> site*
<holstein> and the usb one is "class compliant"
<Velho> holstein, gonna check it right now!
<holstein> what you are doing is, doing it like you do in windows
<holstein> you are looking at the site, for drivers
<holstein> in linux, the kernel *contains* the drivers.. basically
<holstein> so, you set up jack to use the ffado "firewire" driver, and jack will "just work" with that device
<holstein> you dont need to install anything extra..
<holstein> now, you also need a supported firewire chipset.. which can be a problem
<Velho> holstein, thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction! I can't believe that I get full supported drovers for Linux <3
<holstein> well, YMMV
<holstein> i have several firewire chipsets that im hoarding away
<holstein> the typically more expensive "texas instruments" work great
<Velho> holstein, let me get this straight: I can just plug the FA-66 and it will work , like the "plug and play" in windows?
<delt> Velho: if a driver supports it, the kernel should load it automatically
<wachin> Sorry I have a several problem, I install lxde packages and all fine, only clementine have small fonts
<Velho> Thank you my friends for all the teachings and support! I need a power nap now. Thank you again for all the help! I'm really exited to make music with ubuntu! <3
<wachin> I will try repair this with a command that I  found on internet, I am not remember but are to dpi from comman line, But now can't enter to my session, only guest
<wachin> I put my password and can not enter to my session, nor the UbuntuStudio or LXDE
<wachin> I can not enter my session only guest
<delt> i've been trying out freebsd in a vm lately..... powerful OS for server applications
<holstein> Velho: no.. in windows you'll need a driver, likely
<delt> i had tried it out several years ago but it wasn't great... trying it out again now, and i'm pretty impressed
<holstein> Velho: in linux, the driver is "baked in" basically
<holstein> Velho: but, it depends on the chipset, and other variables..
<holstein> wachin: i would go to tty,a nd see that your password is working
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> wachin: can you login in tty?
<holstein> then, if you can, you'll want to get rid of your session errors.. i'll just remove ~/.config ..i'll just rename it, or move it
<wachin> hi holstein
<holstein> wachin: *dont* just run "random" commands from the internet.. "sudo" commands can break things..
<wachin> ups
<wachin> thanks, I go
<holstein> go where? tty?
<wachin> (the command I remember only in part that have: session, dpi, sudo)
<wachin> (or xsession)
<holstein> wachin: if the system is not broken, then you dont need to address the system with a sudo command
<wachin> OK
<holstein> wachin: i suggest determining what is wrong *before* running commands
<wachin> Hi again holstein, I could enter the session of tty6 and put my user and password, working fine
<holstein> wachin: sure.. so, you have this as fact.. you *can* login to your users account.. you *can* use the guest account GUI..
<holstein> so, that means to me, the GUI, and main system are likely just fine.. and your user account is working fine
<holstein> so, what would i do? start by renaming ~/.config ..reboot, and let that "respawn" fresh configs.. see if i can boot into my user as expected
<wachin> my no, only can enter on tty6, this from this guest. But when session out, and go to enter to my default session can't enter
<wachin> I will go to put ubuntustudio from live dvd to erase ./config
<holstein> wachin: sure.. thats what im sahying
<wachin> thanks for the help
<holstein> wachin: you *can* login to your user. in tty.. so your user is fine
<wachin> oh
<holstein> wachin: you *can* login to the guest session GUI.. so the main system and gui are fine
<holstein> wachin: the issue, as i see it, am implying, and saying, and suggesting a fix for, is in your users /home configs for the GUI
<delt> wachin: no need to reboot, just move your .config directory from tty6 where you logged in
<wachin> I tried but I returned again, the password is OK, but I am rejected
<holstein> wachin: thats what i say "rename" and not remove.. so, you can easily revert this suggested change *if* its not the "Fix"
<wachin> ok
<holstein> wachin: sure.. we tested the password in TTY
<holstein> wachin: so, your users password works in TTY.. and you *can* login, in tty
<wachin> yes, only can enter in tty6
<delt> wachin: you still have a shell logged in on tty6?
<holstein> so, from there, you can rename the users config. or a live iso..
<delt> go back to tty6 and just type "mv .config .config_"
<wachin> ohhhhhhhh
<holstein> might need ~/.config ..
<wachin>  je je,
<delt> then try to login again in the graphic system
<wachin> je je, I am avanced user to the terminal, but I will go to use you steps
<wachin> ups
<holstein> wachin: not sure what you are saying, but, in the terminal, you can rename, or move the configs for the users.. ~/.config specificially
<wachin> is: "I am not advanced user to terminal commands"
<delt> just type in tty6: mv ~/.config ~/.config_
<wachin> yes I did it right this time
<delt> now try to login again in the graphic system.
<wachin> whell I will go back
<wachin> see you later
<wachin> see you later holstein
<delt> you're using irc on the guest account now?
<wachin> yes
<wachin> good by
<delt> weird, software-center somehow got uninstalled from my desktop machine....
<delt> apt-get'ing it now...
<holstein> i know exactly where mine went ;)
<delt> yeah, a few packages mysteriously vanished on this box....
<delt> my brand new hard disk better not be bad...... >:(
<studio-user626> hello
<studio-user626> :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-02
<studio-user274> hola
<delt> "crazy" and "atheist" are kind of synonymous :D
<delt> jk
<holstein> i suppose you meant that for another channel?
<delt> 23:05  Crazy_Atheist (~Crazy_Ath@unaffiliated/minori) has quit (Quit: WeeChat 1.0.1)
<delt> nah nm
<delt> kind of off topic
<delt> anyway, here's a good one... i want to redirect the output of an ftp command "ls" to a file on the local system, without having to select a huge amount of clipboard/copypaste data from my terminal window. how should i do it?
<kyruf> sorry guys, i installed Ubuntu Studio a few minutes ago. Can you tell me the alternatives to sony vegas (cutting, adding audio, transitions and simple things) i have? thanks
<delt> tried ftp | tee <outputfile> etc etc......
<holstein> kyruf: audacity usually does that. otherwise, the DAW's can be a bit overkill
<holstein> kyruf: if you want to open something and edit a wav file, i say, try audacity.. you dont need to learn JACK.. if it doesnt fit your needs, check out..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> where, you 'll want to learn about using JACK, for the more "advanced" tools
<kyruf> thanks i'll try both :)
<holstein> delt: i might just ask in a server channel, or the main #ubuntu ...or a general linux channel.. nothing really specific about studio addresses that, or command line work like that.. i would think a bash script would work
<holstein> kyruf: i really wouldnt
<holstein> kyruf: you can actually just break your audio , starting an application that uses jack.. i say, if audacity works, just use it..
<delt> he asked about sony vegas.... i thought it was about video editing
<kyruf> yep also videos
<holstein> when i used vegas *years* ago, it was for audio
<holstein> nothing about linux or ubuntu or ubuntustudio prevents sony from making vegas available for linux
<delt> at any rate.... cinelerra isn't in the ubuntu repos iirc.....?
<holstein> its all open, and if you want vegas, you should let sony know you are interested in them making it for the operating system you are using
<holstein> otherwise, there are *many* editors.. kdenlive is a nice one that *is* in the repos
<holstein> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1597 kB, installed size 6264 kB
<delt> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-11ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 576 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<holstein> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/693365-top-3-linux-video-editors
<holstein> there is the commercial editor lightworks for linux as well.. http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=19&id=83622&Itemid=81
<kyruf> from the screenshot, cinelarra seems what i am looking for. do you know it? how is it?
<holstein> kyruf: its not in the repos..
<holstein> kyruf: it works great.. i like kdenlive better, personally, but i literally edit a video every 4 years
<holstein> kyruf: you'll just have to load them all up and see what works.. which will likely be a mixture of them all..
<holstein> well, not all, but a few
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in utopic
<kyruf> ahaha :) ok so awarded kdenlive
<kyruf> and audacity for audio cutting
<holstein> that should work well, and you wont need JACK..
<holstein> unless you do..
<kyruf> to be honest, i don't know what jack is. i now perfectly photoshop and cinema4d because i come from windows, but it feels too laggy on my slowy netbook
<kyruf> and now a friend of mine wants to make YT videos with me :P
<holstein> i never do any production on my netbook.. period..
<holstein> i have a netbook that i track audio on ,because it has a pci express slot, and i can run my firewire device, but, i transfer the project ASAP
<holstein> but, these days, you can just edit the youtube videos in the web browser, after you upload
<delt> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29 (utopic), package size 105 kB, installed size 458 kB
<delt> ...?
<kyruf> i don't have a PC or a notebook - unfortunately i spent all my money for the phone
<delt> i don't think that's the right info for jack..
<holstein> delt: thats not the jack audio connection kit
<holstein> kyruf: in most cases, you can upload right from the phone, and edit there, as well
<holstein> anyways.. i wouldnt expect "magic" from linux while trying to do video editing on an underpowered rig... im sure if you are patient, it'll do the job
<cfhowlett> "serious" editing is a dying art.(?)
<kyruf> tomorrow i will try and make you know how YT editor is because i'm doubtful of its professionalism
<holstein> kyruf: its youtube.. youtube is not about professionalism
<kyruf> that's the point :) we want people like our videos
<kyruf> as well as we saw other's
<holstein> kyruf: "like" is not equal to quality..
<holstein> kyruf: anyways, you'l just have to see what you need, and make it happen.. im just stating facts
<holstein> no one will tell you using a netbook for production is a good idea.. but, im sure you can do it, if you need to... which you shouldnt.. but, you can
<kyruf> also it's not a common netbook. it's a packard bell really old one :D and it's not mine at all even if i can use it. seriously that's the only way
<holstein> kyruf: i have about 10 of them..
<holstein> folks make youtube vids with phones all the time.. if thats what you have that is modern, and capable..
<kyruf> using the YT editor? because i tryed every app and none of them where great
<holstein> kyruf: i dont know, friend.. i dont make them, or use my phone for editing.. but, its done..
<holstein> i would start with something like http://mashable.com/2013/06/05/video-edit-apps/
<holstein> or, get a machine that can handle what you are trying to do
<holstein> i have an older dual core with 8 gigs of ram that can handle what i do, and i didnt pay anything for that machine when i got it a few years ago
<kyruf> BTW yes the phone is great
<kyruf> how did you do?
<holstein> do what?
<kyruf> i mean how did you get it?
<holstein> get what?
<holstein> the computer? i bartered some data recovery for it.. it was not functioning and i had to reseat the CPU
<kyruf> ow i'm starting now a ITIS so i don't know much about hardware
<delt> trying out openbsd in a VM... seems like a nice, compact OS, kind of a pain to setup the disk partitions tho
<holstein> im out.. try #opensourcemusians if you need more advice, kyruf
<holstein>  #opensourcemusicians **
<kyruf> no i know what a cpu is. i know just basics
<delt> Velho_: Hello, welcome back
<delt> did it work out fixing your login?
<Velho_> delt, login? what do you mean?
<delt> Velho_: you were here earlier today, right? you had problems with logging in to your ubuntu studio account?
<delt> oh wait.... that wasn't him :/
<kyruf> lol
<Velho_> delt, maybe that wasn't me :) but thank you so much for the care <3
<delt> Velho_: oh, if i remember you asked about a firewire audio interface, right?
<delt> the fellow from portugal
<delt> just bought some RAM on ebay... cant wait for it to get here
<delt> 4gb mem in this machine
<delt> running vm's all over the place etc etc.... gonna run a lot smoother when i've tripled it to 12gb :D
<andrew__> hi im new here and have a question
<andrew__> Im using ubuntu studio and would like some of the plugins from kx studio
<andrew__> i have the repos installed.Ive been using US for some time now and it is great i never have xruns and my latency is down under 10ms
<andrew__> the problem i have is whenever ive tried to install kx studio stuff my xruns shoot up and latency is not good.So i would like to stay away from cadence and just use qjackctl
<andrew__> with the kx plugins
<leazgot> hi
<holstein> o/
<jackie_> hello?
<ubuntu-studio> heeello my friends!!
<ubuntu-studio> Im new to UbuntuStudio and Im running it in Live CD. Im making several changes. Is there a way to save all these changes? UbuntuStudio is running on a DVD-RW
<jackie_> hello?
<ubuntu-studio> jackie_, hey!
<jackie_> hi
<jackie_> it's kinda quiet in here, yes?
<jackie_> i wish i knew how to answer your questions but i am as new at this as you
<jackie_> so anything i could say is would be the blind leading the blind
<ubuntu-studio> jackie_, thank any way, my dear
<ubuntu-studio> do you have UbuntuStudio?
<jackie_> jeepers, i am not even sure what that is.
<ubuntu-studio> Im considering UbuntuStudio and KXStudio. Dont know the differences yet
<jackie_> is it for radio stations?
<ubuntu-studio> professional audio production
<jackie_> okie dokie
<jackie_> that;s one of my areas of interest, so i will be persuing it later
<delt> Hello
<delt> i might be able to help....
<delt> for saving changes, you have to install it to your hard disk.
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: what i would do is, install onto a USB stick
<delt> or that (:
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you can have the portability of a live iso with the changes you want to save
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: or, you can read about setting up perstence.. but, i like the full install onto a USB stick.. or just roll your own live iso
<delt> but for the changes you made in the livecd, if you install, i think only the network configuration gets copied
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, thats great!! and will it be compatible to any pc, as long as connected to internet?
<delt> you just need internet access to download new programs.
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: the PC will need to be responsible for the compatibility.. internet connection is not needed
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: ubuntu, linux, and ubuntustudio are not preventing *all* computers from running it. its open, and any hardare vendor can support linux
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, I think the best option is to dual boot
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: if they do, then it'll work. if they dont, or dont make it easy for linux to be supported, then, it wont
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: the "best" option is whatever fits your needs..
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, sorry, windows mentality here! not used to free stuff working fine
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: i never said it'll work "fine".. its just important to put the responsibility where it needs to be
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: when you buy a machine that states "supports windows" the company pays experts and makes sure that you are provided windows support.. if the company wants, they can do the same for linux.. if the dont, then the hardware may not support linux
<holstein> typically, modern hardware "just works" with linux.. and the modular drivers "baked" into the kernel work "out of the box"
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, although im not an experienced linux user, i have played with linux for more then 10 years. I remember drivers not being supported. Since then this got so easy for Linux? these are great news!
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: its as i say.. *any* manufacturer can do what they do for other operating systems.. they can, and could have always supported linux
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: imagine taking, for example, apple OSX, and trying to load that onto something like an android phone.. its just not intended.. there is nothing "broken" or "wrong" becuase that doesnt work
<holstein> linux is *all* open, and and anyone can, and is welcome to support it, and make it run well on the hardware they create
<holstein> but, this is far from what your orginal question was.. this was just in refernce to the live USB stick, or your installation on USB stick being "moduar"
<holstein> modular*
<ubuntu-studio> holstein, thank you for the explanation
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-03
<VelhoP4> hello frie3nds!
<VelhoP4> Im running UbuntuStudio on a live DVD, trying to connect FA-66. It has ffado pre/installed, but what should I do next, to make the system recognise this sound board_
<VelhoP4> ?
<holstein> VelhoP4: literaly nothing
<holstein> VelhoP4: have you learned to set jack up on *any* device?
<holstein> have you looked at..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<VelhoP4> holstein, Ive read it and follow it
<VelhoP4> still no sucess >*
<holstein> VelhoP4: so, you have *not* setup jack with the internal audio device? or *any* device
<holstein> VelhoP4: i suggest, unplug the edirol, and set jack up with the internal device
<holstein> otherwise, in qjackctl, you will see the driver "firewire" under the driver drop down in the "setup" area
<holstein> you select the firewire driver, and click "start"
<VelhoP4> holstein, and whats the interface? default?
<holstein> VelhoP4: for what?
<VelhoP4> i also have plughw0 and hw0
<holstein> VelhoP4: using the firewire driver?
<holstein> VelhoP4: i'll *literally* try them all.. since there are just a few, and the labels can be wrong
<VelhoP4> holstein, for the firewire driver. for edirol fa-66
<holstein> VelhoP4: you only have the one firewire device, so, "default" should be it
<holstein> VelhoP4: but, as i said before, you can have issues with the chipset
<holstein> VelhoP4: you havent stated your firewire chipset
<VelhoP4> holstein, how to resolve the chipset problem?
<holstein> VelhoP4: yo udont
<holstein> VelhoP4: but, do you have a chipset problem?
<holstein> VelhoP4: the "chipset problem" is, the chipset manufacturer doesnt support linux.. you cant make them support linux
<holstein> VelhoP4: what chipset do you have?
<holstein> VelhoP4: you can run lspci and share the output
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VelhoP4> holstein, i dont know. how can i discover the answer to that question?
<cfhowlett> VelhoP4, at the purchase point, you have to ensure you've selected a linux-friendly hardware.  after purchase hacking is a lot more painful than pre-purchase planning
<holstein> VelhoP4: by opening a terminal and typing the text from above.. "lspci", then, you press the enter key on your keyboard, and you can copy paste that into a pastebin
<VelhoP4> holstein, thank you so much for your patience
<holstein> VelhoP4: sure.. we're here :)
<holstein> no problem
<VelhoP4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9352332/
<holstein> VelhoP4: i dont see it listed..
<holstein> VelhoP4: not very hopeful.. do you see it? cfhowlett ?
<VelhoP4> holstein, im running ubu7ntustudio on a live dvd. dont knoiw if that matters
<holstein> VelhoP4: nope
<holstein> VelhoP4: are you sure the firewire is enabled in the bios?
<VelhoP4> cfhowlett, right now I have this Edirol fa-66 and would like to use it with linux, if possible. if i cant do it, iIll considering buying a supported sound card. But, from what I read, this sound card is full supported
<VelhoP4> holstein, not sure
<VelhoP4> holstein, the bios, you mean BEFORE the OS?
<holstein> VelhoP4: correct.. the machine will have to have the hardware enabled
<VelhoP4> or is there any bios inside linux?
<VelhoP4> holstein, well, it works with windows
<holstein> VelhoP4: ok.. but, you can confirm that its on, by checking again in windows, to be sure, or looking in the bios settings
<holstein> VelhoP4: *if* the firewire hardware is not present, and supporting linux, then the firewire device wont work
<holstein> VelhoP4: are you using an 14.04 live CD?
<holstein> this, among other things, is why i suggest *not* taking all this on at once
<holstein> i say, unhook the firewire audio device, and get jack running on the internal device
<VelhoP4> holstein, that, i get working!
<holstein> VelhoP4: im sorry i dont clearly understand what you are saying
<holstein> VelhoP4: are you able to use jack and configure it to run on the internal audio device?
<holstein> VelhoP4: can you, for example, route something like yoshimi over jack on the internal audio device?
<VelhoP4> holstein, im rooting a Calf plugin after Ardour, wich is reproducing a track. and its working with my internal sound board. FA-66 is connected, but dont know how to make it work
<holstein> VelhoP4: and you *cant* make it work, if your firewire device doesnt show up
<holstein> VelhoP4: if your hardware doenst promise you that it will work with linux, then you can have a challenging time
<holstein> what would i do? take the device to a machine with a supported texas instruments firewire chipset, boot the live iso, test the edirol
<holstein> VelhoP4: i ask again, are you using ubuntustudio 14.04 live?
<holstein> VelhoP4: i suggest 14.04 and *not* 14.10..
<VelhoP4> holstein, ubuntustudio 14.04 live
<holstein> VelhoP4: what im saying is, since you *dont* see your firewire device when you run "lspci", then, you will *never* see *any* firewire devices..
<VelhoP4> holstein, the problem is there i dont know were to find the firewire
<holstein> VelhoP4: sure. its *not* there, friend
<holstein> VelhoP4: it doesnt have to work with linux.. you were not promised that it would
<holstein> VelhoP4: but, that will be necessary *before* *any* firewire devices show up in linux for you
<VelhoP4> holstein, ah, get it! but what does full support means, then?
<holstein> VelhoP4: we are *not* talking about the edirol
<holstein> VelhoP4: as i said, you can literally unhook it
<holstein> VelhoP4: we are talking about the *actual* firewire on the device
<holstein> VelhoP4: on your compupter
<holstein> computer*
<holstein> VelhoP4: i you have a firewire hard drive, for example, you can plug that in, and it also, will *not* work.. since, the firewire device on your computer is not supporting linux
<holstein> VelhoP4: this is a prerequisite to the edirol, or *any* firewire device working
<holstein> VelhoP4: it would be like, taking a USB stick and plugging it in in windows and *not* having the USB drivers installed for the motherboard USB hub
<holstein> VelhoP4: the USB stick in that scenario would *not* work, but that is not related to the USB stick
<VelhoP4> holstein, hmm. Im using a PCM cia - i think thats whats called - to connect the firewire cable
<holstein> VelhoP4: ok
<VelhoP4> holstein, i dont have a firewire input built in my laptop
<holstein> VelhoP4: when you bought the thing, it *never* stated "linux support".. so, it doesnt have to work with linux.. they never promised you it would
<VelhoP4> maybe thats why liunux cant see the soundboard?
<holstein> VelhoP4: no.. that *is* *exactly* *why*
<holstein> VelhoP4: thats what im saying, friend
<holstein> VelhoP4: if you mean, the edirol, when you say "sound board", then, *yes*.. thats what i mean
<VelhoP4> holstein, so Edirol FA-66 works under linux or not?
<holstein> VelhoP4: the firewire PCI card will *need* to work *before* *any* firewire will work
<holstein> VelhoP4: i am not edirol or edirol support
<holstein> VelhoP4: ubuntustudio is doing nothing to prevent that edriol from working with it
<holstein> VelhoP4: will it work? i dont have one here to say, first hand
<holstein> VelhoP4: i looked at the official ffado site and linked to you where they state the edirol is fully supported
<holstein> VelhoP4: you *cant* confirm that, since, you dont have firewire on your computer that supports linux
<VelhoP4> holstein, ah!
<holstein> VelhoP4: step one, as i said, get firewire that works in linux
<holstein> VelhoP4: i have several texas instrument chipsets for just that occasion
<VelhoP4> holstein, got it!!
<holstein> VelhoP4: as i also said, instead of buying that, go to a machine with a firewire chipset and test the edirol, first hand
<holstein> *if* it works, you can get a texas instruments chipset
<VelhoP4> holstein, im using a dual boot machine, fa-66 works fine on windows 7
<holstein> VelhoP4: sure, and that doesnt mean *anything*
<holstein> VelhoP4: when you bought all that hardware, you *were* promised driver support for windows..
<holstein> VelhoP4: all that means is, the hardware is likely functional..
<holstein> VelhoP4: if you dont see the firewire chip in lspci, then you will *never* get *any* firewire devices in linux on that machine
<holstein> VelhoP4: details can help me help you
<VelhoP4> holstein, since this adventure is takingt me more time then what ive expected, i will install ubuntustudio, and play with if through my laptop internal sound board, that works fine
<holstein> VelhoP4: what pci firewire card do you have?
<VelhoP4> holstein, let me check
<VelhoP4> holstein, this one http://www.lindy.co.uk/components-tools-c7/add-on-cards-c308/firewire-c311/firewire-card-2-port-expresscard-34-p3339
<holstein> VelhoP4: so, you can see Chipset: Texas Instruments XIO2200A
<holstein> VelhoP4: they are typically well supported
<VelhoP4> holstein, <3
<holstein> VelhoP4: i say, try booting the live CD, with the firewire card *out*.. and put it in after boot
<holstein> pull it out and put it back in right now, and try "lspci" again
<VelhoP4> gonna do that right now, just a moment
<VelhoP4> holstein, you mean reboot everything and then do the lspci?
<holstein> VelhoP4: i mean, *literally* experiementing in every way
<holstein> VelhoP4: i would pull the card *right* *Now*, and put it back in..
<holstein> leaving it out for about 20 seconds or so
<holstein> then, i would run lscpi..
<holstein> if i dont see it, i reboot with the card out. and wait til the machine is booted, and put it back in after its booted, and run lspci
<holstein> i want to see the device listing a texas instrument chipset in a terminal in lspci
<VelhoP4> holstein, so, i must find the text TEXAS INSTRUMENT with the lspci?
<holstein> VelhoP4: friend.. its like this. that device will need to work in linux before anything you plug into it will
<holstein> VelhoP4: its that simple.. now, making that happen can take *any* amount of fiddling around..
<holstein> VelhoP4: a team of professionals worked for what could have been years, making sure all of your hardware worked out of the box and well in windows.. you are taking that responsibility on yourself when running linux, since, no one has promised you linux support
<VelhoP4> holstein, got it!
<holstein> VelhoP4: what do i do? i literally try *everthing*
<VelhoP4> holstein, i can be patient. i really want edoril fa/66 to work on my linux system
<holstein> boot with out the thing.. boot with the thing.. take the thing out.. try another thing to isolate if its the thing or not that is causing the issure, or if its the other thing
<VelhoP4> holstein, yes, i understand
<holstein> VelhoP4: again, we are not talking about the edirol, at all
<holstein> im talking about the pciexpress card
<VelhoP4> holstein, yes, we are talking about the pcmcia firewire adapter
<VelhoP4> holstein, im newbie, but im not that dumb, lol
<VelhoP4> holstein, I dont know how to thank you, you re being so supportive
<holstein> im not saying you are dumb.. im just clarifying..
<VelhoP4> thank you so much for not leaving me alone, and giving me your hand on this
<VelhoP4> holstein, thank you for all you patience, and making an efford to understand my awfull english when Im sleepy
<holstein> sure. but, i do need to run.. you can try #opensourcemusicians or #xubuntu #ubuntu for the expresscard support..
<holstein> cheers!
<holstein> and good luck...
<VelhoP4> holstein, cheers!!
<VelhoP4> hello folks! ive just installed UbuntuStudio in my dualboot laptop. I noticed there are Extra Applications in each menu. were can I find detail info about whats included?
<VelhoP4> included with the Extra Applications, I mean
<holstein> VelhoP4: pretty much any package manager.. or you can search online
<holstein> i like synaptic for a GUI Package manager..
<delt> VelhoP4: i just type in a terminal: apt-cache search [package name]
<holstein> also, here..
<VelhoP4> holstein, Ive searched online and found no info. thats why im asking here
<holstein> !info yoshimi
<ubottu> yoshimi (source: yoshimi): software synthesizer based on ZynAddSubFX. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (utopic), package size 330 kB, installed size 1118 kB
<delt> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubottu> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-4 (utopic), package size 1615 kB, installed size 2383 kB
<delt> !info zynaddsubfx-dssi
<ubottu> zynaddsubfx-dssi (source: zynaddsubfx): dssi plugin of zynaddsubfx. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-4 (utopic), package size 233 kB, installed size 591 kB
<holstein> VelhoP4: sure.. and we are doing our best to help you.. try one of the few suggestions above, or tell us how what you searched online failed...
<VelhoP4> holstein, thanks! I thi8nk im getting it
<delt> this is weird.... on this machine qjackctl doesn't show a menu from the system tray / notification area.... it just shows a small line, like the rest of the menu isn't appearing....
<holstein> delt: i would check the settings and make sure i have it set to be shown there, then, i would try as a different user, and try launching from the terminal to see error messages..
<VelhoP4> these Extra Apps are just additional packages I can get from synaptic
<holstein> VelhoP4: i dont know what you are asking about..
<delt> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/qjackctl-glitch.png
<holstein> VelhoP4: you can ask about any particular application by name
<delt> holstein: it looks like this ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/qjackctl-glitch.png
<holstein> delt: that looks as i would expect.. expecially if i had resized my panel
<VelhoP4> holstein, lol, nevermind, I got the answer I needed
<delt> uh? the little grey line is at the outside of the panel
<holstein> ok
<VelhoP4> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-2 (utopic), package size 3135 kB, installed size 12378 kB
<holstein> delt: just keep configuring,and trying the suggestions above
<holstein> delt: i'll find that compositing can effect that sort of UI element
<VelhoP4> !info ardour3
<ubottu> ardour3 (source: ardour3): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.380~dfsg-3 (utopic), package size 6180 kB, installed size 28665 kB
<holstein> i mean,for me, 'if it aint broke', i dont fix it
<delt> holstein: that little grey line appears instead of the menu
<holstein> VelhoP4: you can query the bot, as well
<VelhoP4> holstein, how so?
<holstein> delt: ok.. so, any mesages when launching from the terminal? does it happen as another user?
<delt> also, quick suggestion for the ubuntustudio distribution: set the default xfce font to "Ubuntu", it looks really nice :D
<holstein> VelhoP4: i use "/q ubottu "
<delt> anyway, back to this qjackctl thing....
<delt> holstein: my laptop is running the exact same setup, with no problems.
<holstein> delt: you would file a wishlist bug, or email the dev list
<holstein> delt: sure.. so,are we talking about the laptop?
<delt> nope.. this bug appears on the desktop machine
<delt> disabling compositing doesn't seem to fix the problem...
<holstein> delt: the suggestions above are for the *same* machine.. start qjackctl from the terminal and see error messages,and try as another user, to see where the issue is
<VelhoP4> holstein, that command doesnt seem to work on xchat... nothing appears
<holstein> delt: sure.. you are assuming a few things. that, its a bug, and that its broken
<holstein> VelhoP4: you can typically right click on the nick and query it, or try "/query ubottu "
<holstein> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands
<delt> holstein: starting qjackctl from a terminal, no output ... compositing disabled in window manager, still getting just a little grey line instead of the menu.
<holstein> delt: and, as another user?
<delt> it's not such a HUGE issue, since running qjackctl again pops up the window.
<delt> that's what i'm going to try next.
<VelhoP4> holstein, cool! thanks
<vlt> Hello. It’s 2014 – so what do I want to use for basic non linear video editing? I have several different sources (1280p/720p h.264, DV ...), want to arrange them on tracks on the timeline, create (sub)titles and edit audio levels. I tried openshot but I haven’t figured out how to move a whole bunch of clips around. Any idea what to use?
<delt> ok, i'm in the guest account... trying now
<delt> enabling system tray icon in qjackctl
<holstein> vlt: i like kdenlive, but, it realy just depends on what fits your needs.. i would try kden and the cinellera ppa.. and lightworks is a commercial option
<delt> same bug happens: just the little grey line.
<holstein> pitivi
<holstein> delt: sure. but, as you say, its not happening on the other box, so, why assume its a bug?
<delt> compositing on or off, makes no difference
<holstein> delt: i mean, its an issue, correct? a bug would be something i can reproduce, and something you can on your other machine
<delt> ok, so we know the problem isn't caused by something in my ~
<holstein> delt: what would i do? look for and apply updates.. look at my sources for relevant PPAs such as kxstudio ones.. i would then look for a bug, and file one, and try and get someone to confirm it, after i confirm it on my other machine
<vlt> holstein: Thank you. I’ll try kdenlive first.
<delt> vlt: also check out cinelerra, iirc it's not in the ubuntu repos, you have to add their ppa
<holstein> http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/09/top-5-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<delt> holstein: maybe uninstall and reinstall qjackctl? 2 sec i'll just log back into my normal account
<holstein> thats the cinelerra ppa i referenced.. https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<holstein> delt: i already said what i would do..
<holstein> that could be a fix.. but, you really dont know what the issue is yet
<vlt> delt: Thanks.
<delt> holstein: you mentioned resizing the panel might cause this problem... how would that be?
<holstein> delt: when i misunderstood the issue
<delt> oh....
<VelhoP4> Is there any advantage on installing UbuntuStudio 64 vs 32 bit? I just discovered one disadvantage: I cant install the package dssi-vst
<holstein> VelhoP4: you cant do what? why?
<VelhoP4> holstein, !info dssi-vst
<VelhoP4> !info dssi-vst
<ubottu> dssi-vst (source: dssi-vst): Adapter for VST an VSTi audio plugins. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu5 (utopic), package size 167 kB, installed size 633 kB (Only available for i386)
<VelhoP4> holstein, -  (Only available for i386)
<holstein> VelhoP4: you can run 32 bit apps on 64bit
<holstein> VelhoP4: you have to stop saying "cant" and assuming.. and just ask how..
<holstein> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu for example
<holstein> these days, if a machine can to 64bit, i install 64bit on it.. if it has 4gb's of ram..
<holstein> now, hosting windows vst's in 64bit may be a problem, but, thats not related to linux at all
<holstein> anyone can make *anything* they want for linux.. its all open
<holstein> if they dont, then, you have to do your own support
<holstein> if windows VST's were a deal breaker for me, id run windows.. if i wanted to try them in linux, id use 32bit
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-04
<wachin> Hi ubuntustudio support, have a question, there is a way to make a shortcut to this channel to give clic on the desktop shortcut and activate this program automatically
<holstein> wachin: o/
<holstein> wachin: you can make a shortcut to the irc client you are using, and have it autojoin
<wachin> go to search this option
<wachin> ups, i don't find a way to make this
<holstein> wachin: right click on the irc client. .make the shortcut
<wachin> I use "XChat" program that come with UbuntuStudio
<holstein> wachin: in the irc client, set it to auto join
<holstein> http://xchat.org/faq/#q22 for example, or in the gui
<vlt> holstein: Thank you so much.
<holstein> it still looks a lot like this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto#Settings_for_Networks
<vlt> I just experienced the easiest getting to know a new program. A whole night with kdenlive and my movie is nearly done :-)
<holstein> vlt: i seemed to get work done easier in kden.. but, sometimes, i need a few programs to get things done
<vlt> (And only eight crashes so far.)
<wachin> ok, fine
<Arthur__> Hey
<Arthur__> does anyones know how to check system info in ubuntu studio?
<Arthur__> In my system tab in the application finder and on the main menu, there are no options
<holstein> Arthur__: depends on what you want to know about what,but, you can use anything from xubuntu
<holstein> you might want..
<holstein> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 210 kB, installed size 486 kB
<holstein> you can "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hardinfo" in a terminal
<Arthur__> thats exactly what I needed
<Arthur__> thanks a lot
<vlt> holstein: Haha ... I heavily used a "rendered stuff" track for my project and now I found the "proxy clips" feature :-D
<lucaXA> ciao
<belalobo> hello everyone. I just did an update on my ubuntustudio and before restarting my laptop I login and nothing appears on the desktop. no panels and nothing appears. any help please??
<cfhowlett> belalobo, what ubuntustudio # were you on before and how did you update?
<belalobo> I did the update with update manager
<belalobo> ubuntustudio 14.04
<cfhowlett> belalobo, and you're on what ubuntu?  14.10?
<belalobo> now?
<belalobo> ubuntustudio 14.04
<cfhowlett> belalobo, logout.  login to the guest accout
<belalobo> now it just shows the mouse cursor but it does nothing
<cfhowlett> *account*
<belalobo> ok
<belalobo> I'll have to restar the laptop. I'll be right back
<belalobo> ok in the guest acount everything seems to be fine
<belalobo> how can I fix this?
<cfhowlett> belalobo, log in to your account?  if that still fails, ask #xfce or #xubuntu
<belalobo> it fails
<cfhowlett> belalobo, but you ARE logged in, right?
<belalobo> I log onto my account and it's just the mouse cursor that shows. no top nor lower panel
<belalobo> nothing just my backgroung image and the mouse cursor
<cfhowlett> belalobo, ok, open file manager
<belalobo> open file manager in guest account?
<wachin> I need a help. I am spanish parlant, at the first time run ubuntustudio 14.04 instalation I put the language on English. When I enter on my session, I see this folders:
<wachin> "Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Videos"
<cfhowlett> belalobo, can you get terminal in your account?
<cfhowlett> belalobo, work with hedgework in #xubuntu.  I'll watch
<belalobo> I'm logged into my account in the virtual terminal
<wachin> I delete this folders to put: "
<wachin> Descargas Documentos Escritorio Imágenes Música Plantillas Público Vídeos
<wachin> "
<wachin> how I can said to my system that the desktop are on the folder: "Escritorio" y no en "Home"
<cfhowlett> !es | wachin
<ubottu> wachin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wachin> ubottu: My system not recognize this folders: 'Descargas Documentos Escritorio Imágenes Música Plantillas Público Vídeos' how own
<ubottu> wachin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> wachin, english only in this channel or use #ubuntu-es
<wachin> my system when I first run create this folders:'Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Videos'
<wachin> I delete all this folders
<wachin> because I am a Spanish parlant
<cfhowlett> wachin, why did you delete the folder?
<wachin> was my mistake run my session on English
<cfhowlett> wachin, you deleted the folders ... so?
<wachin> because I not use this folders on english, I use this folders on spanish
<cfhowlett> wachin, what is your goal
<wachin> I am asking is if anyone knows how to tell the system recognizes other folders as their own, these:'Descargas Documentos Escritorio Imágenes Música Plantillas Público Vídeos'
<wachin> because the default I delete all
<ObrienDave> you want to switch the default folder names from english to spanish, yes?
<wachin> I always use the UbuntuStudio on spanish, but the folders of the HOME was created on english because was my mistake run my session on English
<wachin> Yes
<wachin> :)
<cfhowlett> wachin, change your language settings to spanish and make new folders.  OR change the language settings to spanish, make a new user and the folders will magically create
<wachin> now my language settings are on spanish, but my system only recognize the mentionet folders on english
<cfhowlett> wachin, make a new user.  switch accounts.  should be in spanish
<wachin> Is very important to my that my system recognize the "Escritorio" folder how "Desktop" for all other things, like mount partitions on the desktop
<wachin> no, I cant, I have many thinks here
<wachin> mani configurations are here,
<wachin> in this session
<cfhowlett> wachin go to your /home        make new folders, name them as you like
<wachin> I think there should be somewhere in the system must have the ability to change this setting, some file in the root system '/'
<cfhowlett> wachin, ANY file you create under /home will be in your /home ...
<wachin> wich ask you my is best that I do with a Live CD, with a live CD now I go to move all files and folders that I have on HOME, put then in other place and next go to my wachin session
<wachin> See you later
<velho> Huston, I have a problem!
<velho> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio
<velho> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio'.
<velho> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> velho: i personally suggest *not* using ppa's, until you are confortable with the risk
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-debian/+archive/ubuntu/kxstudio is the ppa..
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio *should* be working..
<holstein> velho: i just opened a terminal, and ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio" and it worked as expected
<holstein> velho: i am on ubuntu 14.04
<velho> holstein, I didn't know that adding PPAs was risky :o
<holstein> velho: sure.. they are unsupported, 3rd party applications
<velho> holstein, what harm can they make?
<holstein> velho: literally *any* harm the creators of the packages want them to make, or accidentally make
<holstein> velho: they are not ubuntu pacakges. we dont maintain them
<holstein> velho: and, thats fine.. i literally just added that ppa ^ and i know and trust falk who makes them
<cfhowlett> holstein, which is great but RARELY the case, yes?
<holstein> velho: but, the question is, why are you no able to? and why are the directions at http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Repositories now working for you?
<velho> holstein, I tried the command again, i get the same lines I posted before
<holstein> cfhowlett: ppa's typically *always* break for me on some level
<holstein> being unmaintained, or abandoned.. or, just after years, not working with my installation..
<holstein> i mean, i add them.. but, i know the risks.. and i realize where the burden of support is
<velho> holstein, so you don't advise to install KXStudio PPAs with UbuntuStudio? Have you run into any problems?
<holstein> velho: as i said, i know, and trust falk who creates and maintains the kxstudio ppas
<holstein> velho: i literally ran the command falk gave at http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Repositories and the ppa added, no problem
<holstein> velho: the kxstudio ppa is *large*, and adds a lot of system files.. that is not bad or good.. its just something that you need to be aware of, and know that, you are not using ubuntu anymore at that point
<holstein> velho: *if* you understand the risks, and want to add the sources, open the terminal, and input "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio" and share the *entire* error output..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> adding the ppa works for me ... http://ur1.ca/izble
<velho> holstein, I would like to know more about the actual risks of adding kxstudio repos. I was advised to install kxstudio repos in ubuntustudio, to get the best of both worlds. So, I don't understand the risks, because I don't know it there are any, but I would love to read about what risks I may encounter by adding the kxstudio repos
<velho> holstein, cfhowlett the command works now! I did nothing different, except typing "clear" in the terminal. O well, the command is working now and that's what matters
<cfhowlett> velho, :0
<velho> cfhowlett, sometimes I really feel stupid using the command line. I need to get more used to it :)
<cfhowlett> velho, I'd strongly encourage that lll
<velho> cfhowlett, lll?
<cfhowlett> velho, ...        I've worn the nubs off my keypad so my fingers sometimes travel
<cfhowlett> :)
<velho> cfhowlett, haha! traveling fingers :)
<velho> SO, what are the risks of installing KXStudio? I've googled about it, but found nothing relevant...
<velho> let me rephrase that...
<velho> Wwhat are the risks of installing KXStudio PPAs in UbuntuStudio? I've googled about it, but found nothing relevant...
<ObrienDave> basically, you run the risk of the PPA not being maintained, installed packages breaking your system, and not being an official package, not receiving any support here if it does bork your system
<ObrienDave> in other words, you're on your own with a PPA
<velho> Well, I've been reading a lot about PPAs, and I found anything wrong about installing KXStudio PPAs on UbuntuStudio. I've read that PPAs can be risky, but these are KXStudio PPAs, aren't they stable?
<delt> power failure :/
<delt> anyway, back online.....
<delt> and this happened exactly when i was configuring network stuff.... had to call ISP to make sure everything was OK on their side, before remembering some scrpit that i wrote on my server which checks connection once per hour, and tries to bring it up if it's not.....
<Ivan1022> hey guys
<Ivan1022> does anyone know if there are any major issues with the Unicorn release for Ububtu Studio, should I not download that release and do the Tahr release?  it's gonna be a clean install
<Ivan1022> well, I'll guess I'll try one and test to check... see ya guys
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-05
<holstein> velho: the "actual" risk is.. its *not* ubuntu anymore
<holstein> velho: they are not our sources, and we (ubuntu/ubuntustudio) cant say they are stable or not
<holstein> velho: now, i *do* know, and trust falk, as i said before.. falk is the kxstudio developer
<velho> holstein, I wish to have the best of both UbuntuStudio and KXStudio worlds. If I see any incompatibilities, I'm willing to resolve them. Solving problems = learning :)
<holstein> velho: you will be running kxstudio
<holstein> which is fine
<velho> holstein, I'm still running UbuntuStudio. I didn't add the kxstudio desktop (yet), just the apps+plugins repos
<holstein> velho: if you added the repos, then, thats what you are using.. *not* ubuntustudio
<holstein> velho: which again, is fine.. but, its *not* ubuntustudio anymore.. they are not the ubuntustudio applications anymore
<velho> It seems to me that the kxstudio has more programs and plugins, but after updade, upgrade, and distro-upgrade everything, I didn't see ardour3. I found it very strange... thought if would be a default to US and KXS
<holstein> velho: it is
<holstein> falk packages and maintains an ardour3, and ubuntustudio has been shipping with it since it was released
<velho> holstein, it was not on my system. had to install it alone
<holstein> velho: its on mine,
<holstein> velho: it ships with ubuntustudio
<velho> holstein, I thought so! that's why I found it so strange...
<holstein> velho: sure.. but, its not so strangs
<holstein> strange*
<holstein> velho: you "play around" with the system, a lot.. which is fine, but, you can remove things and change things and not realize what is happening in the background
<velho> holstein, I'm a danger to myselt in Linux, lol :D
<velho> still learning how its supposed to work. want to understand the core system, specially for audio
<holstein> well, it ships as its supposed to work.. but, you are welcome and encourages to change it as you please
<holstein> i always install ardour from the ardour site directly, anyways.. i pay for the prebuilt binary rigth from paul
<velho> holstein, are there aditional ardour packages in synaptic?
<holstein> velho: check and see.. ardour2 should still be there
<holstein> there is just ardour..
<velho> I only installed ardour3. Any problems if I install ardour allong ardour3?
<holstein> velho: i have them both installed.. you should be careful with your sessions..
<velho> holstein, by "carefull" you mean: separate project folders for different ardour versions, I guess?
<holstein> why guess?
<holstein> i can only tell you what i do.. which is, what i read to do at the ardour site..
<velho> holstein, gonna check the site ;)
<holstein> a2 (which is ardour2) sessions open in a3 (ardour3).. but, you get a new session name
<holstein> so, what do i do? i copy.. and i maintain different copies
<holstein> though, i dont use ardour3 anyways..
<holstein> i just keep it for testing.. i personally use the commercial product mixbus, which is based on ardour2, and the sessions are ardour2 sessions
<holstein> i am equally careful with those sessions. i always make a backup, using the 3 2 1 rule, for missions critical data
<holstein> i'll track, then, i'll *immediately* make a copy onto a drive or 2 and let someone else have a copy at a different location, if its that important
<holstein> if its something im paid to make sure happens, i make sure it happens..
<holstein> im actually quite experiemental as well.. but, i have backups, and test as much as i can before doing anything in production
<holstein> when i ran the kxstudio ppa's on my system regularly, i ran 2 machines.. i would update one, and test *everything* before updating my production machine
<holstein> now, i go with more of an AVlinux "appliance" approach, and just dont update my production rig, and dont have it online anyway
<velho> holstein, inteligent stratergy ;)
<velho> holstein, why don't you use ardour3, except for testing? is it buggy?
<holstein> velho: no
<holstein> velho: i dont need anything it provides, so i dont use it
<holstein> velho: im not interested in doing midi with it.. and i like/understand/am-comfortable-with ardour2, so why upgrade?
<holstein> when i need something ardour3 provides, or, when mixbus is based on ardour3, and i move on to it, then, i'll use it
<holstein> otherwise, im used to a2..
<holstein> when i read "new version released", these days, i'll ask "do i need/want a new version?" and "whats my upgrade path?" and "how long to train myself to use the new stuff?"
<velho> holstein, well, I hope not to take too long to start making music in linux
<delt> Hello
<delt> quick question about dns... how can i force the resolver to use my /etc/resolv.conf and not overwrite it?
<delt> i'm having problems with some hosts on my network if it just contains "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<rustyraptor> I just installed some programs for cuda. Mainly named "libcuda"
<rustyraptor> and xorg crashed.
<rustyraptor> it seems like it uninstalled a lot of other packages too.
<rustyraptor> I am able to get onto the guest account from recovery mode but I can't fix anything because it doesn't let me sudo or anything.
<rustyraptor> what do?
<delt> problem solved: moved the file (symlink), made a new copy of it, and did chattr +i on it
<delt> btw holstein: i found what was causing that problem with qjackctl
<delt> .... there's a "notification area" and an "indicator plugin" - it depends on which one the icon appears, which on my desktop machine is always the indicator plugin, and on my laptop, the notification area
<delt> for some reason.
<studio_> im very close but still cant get any sound from any linux distro using ardour...
<studio_> presently using ubuntu studio
<studio_> didnt think that coming from windows 7 cakewalk to linux would be soooo dificult
<holstein> studio_: sure
<holstein> studio_: you are promised, explicitly, support for windows 7 and cakewalk
<holstein> the creators of your hardware dont promise you the same support for linux
<holstein> what i suggest is, unplug any audio interfaces, and learn to use jack on the internal audio device
<studio_> what should be my first steps  to get midifiles running in ardour?
<holstein> *dont* start with ardour.. close it as well.. and start with something like audacious set to the jack driver
<holstein> studio_: or, yoshimi
<studio_> ok
<holstein> studio_: hear literally *anything* on *any* device.. step one
<holstein> simlify the applications and devices as needed..
<studio_> so ok
<studio_> i can gear sounds fine when using hydrogen
<holstein> studio_: sure.. but, over JACK?
<studio_> not sure  ill check brb
<studio_> i cant see in hydrogen where the sounndfad is coming from but i can hear it from the laptop speakers by de
<holstein> sure.. so, what i suggest is, unplug any extra audio devices.. usb or firewire.. stop *everything*, and make sure jack isnt running
<studio_> ok
<holstein> lauch *only* qjackctl or jack control.. set up jack with the default device.. see that jack starts when clicking the start button and runs with no errors
<holstein> *then* only after jack is running.. start yoshimi
<holstein> you can go back to qjackctl connect and see that the audio is routed properly
<studio_> starting jackctl
<holstein> then, you can go to yoshimi and use the keyboard in the menu, the virtual keyboard, to generate sounds
<studio_> qjackctl started with no errors
<holstein> studio_: no
<holstein> studio_: qjackctl is the GUI to start jack with
<holstein> studio_: qjackctl would launch without errors.. you would the use that tool to configure JACK and press the start button, which would attempt to start JACK
<holstein> is that what you mean?
<studio_> i have started qjackctl as you suggested
<holstein> studio_: ok.. *so*.. following the steps above.. *please* in setup, select the default audio device.. and start jack
<studio_> ok
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<studio_> starting jack produces a drumbeat.1...2....3....4....etc
<studio_> jack started
<holstein> studio_: ok. so looking above where i mentioned steps, you *then* can open yoshimi
<holstein> studio_: in qjackctl, you'll see "connect".. there, you can connect then things that show up in JACK
<studio_> ill try brb
<holstein> studio_: in "connect", you connect yoshimi to your audio device.. in the "audio" tab
<holstein> *then*, you go to yoshimi, and open, as i stated above, the virtual keyboard from the menu.. you can then click notes on it, and see that you are hearing them
<holstein> you shouldnt hear a drumbeat when starting jack, since, nothing else should be on, or open. because i asked you to close everything
<holstein> you should literally have qjackctl open.. and now be opening yoshimi
<holstein> *nothing* else
<studio_> ok yoshima open
<studio_> clicked on connect and have connected left and right to yoshma
<holstein> *great*.. thats how you connect *everything*
<studio_> gotit ok ta
<holstein> if you hear yoshimi, then, JACK is working properly..
<holstein> do you?
<studio_> not sure how to produce notes with yoshima
<holstein> studio_: as i stated, in the menu you will see "virtual keyboard"
<holstein> studio_: you click on the menu item to launch it.. then, when you click on the virtual keybaord, you hear yoshimi..
<studio_> gotit
<holstein> *if* things are working
<studio_> shows playing but cant hear anything
<holstein> studio_: so, you *dont* have jack working properly, then
<studio_> it seems so
<holstein> studio_: there is *no* reason to go opening ardour, or *anything* else
<holstein> studio_: you stay *right* there, til you hear something
<studio_> ok
<holstein> studio_: open a terminal, and run "alsamixer" see that nothing is muted, and eveything is up to some level
<studio_> ok
<holstein> studio_: check *all* mute buttons and hardware switches
<studio_> cannot see if anything is muted...doest look as if it is
<studio_> all meters say 100
<holstein> studio_: in "connect", see that you are connecting properly
<studio_> one meter says mm
<holstein> studio_: you cant trust *any* labels
<holstein> studio_: so, just tweak *all* of those settings
<studio_> ill have a good fiddle
<holstein> thats step one
<studio_> gotit yoshima playing...coulnt hear the lower register notes
<holstein> studio_: ok.. so, now you know
<holstein> studio_: thats how you route things..
<studio_> gotit
<studio_> thanks a lot
<studio_> to play midi do i connect midi capture to midi playback?
<LinuxGold> what is the command line for pulseaudio manager (volume control)?
<LinuxGold> trying to set up samson c01u mic for audacity
<LinuxGold> nvm, got it
<LinuxGold> thanks
<Unit193> pavucontrol? or paman?  padevchooser?  Depends on what you want to do.
<LinuxGold> alsamixer got it done.
<Unit193> Heh, that's a handy one.
<LinuxGold> oh yes
<LinuxGold> :)
<LinuxGold> http://vxlabs.com/2013/04/24/samson-c01u-usb-condenser-microphone-on-ubuntu-12-04/
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-06
<LinuxGold> what is the best alternative to audacity?
<LinuxGold> I'm trying to set up a good laptop for my son who plays piano -- a real piano, not electronic stuff
<LinuxGold> trying to find a very good software running on Ubuntu
<LinuxGold> He is currently using console piano
<Unit193> Well, for one, what's wrong with Audacity?  There's also Ardour and others, could search the repo for whatever exactly you need, or checkout a site such as http://alternativeto.net/software/audacity/?platform=linux
<LinuxGold> trying to find the best.  if audacity is the best software to use, then fine, so be it :)
<studio_> i seem to have yoshima working ...now how can i play a midifile and hear and edit it?
<Drabuntu> hallo ich spreche Deutsch.
<studio_> still trying to get sound from ardour
<holstein> studio_: it'll be *just* like getting sound from yoshimi
<holstein> the issue is, you are diving into midi
<holstein> studio_: what do i suggest? take things in steps.. and slowly
<studio_> thats what i thought but it doesnt work
<holstein> studio_: open yoshimi, as i described before, and make certain audio is working
<holstein> studio_: then, open ardour, import a *known* good audio track, and route that
<studio_> its ok for wav files but not for midi
<holstein> *then* move on to midi
<holstein> studio_: so, you are having more specific issue with ardour then, not "you cant get audio from ardour"
<holstein> studio_: there is, in qjackctl, in "connect", a midi tab as well
<holstein> studio_: you can do advanced midi routing there..
<studio_> its specific to getting midi sound yes
<holstein> but, i suggest *not* starting with ardour for midi
<holstein> studio_: this is the way it would work
<studio_> ive already got it going in muse
<studio_> and qtractor
<holstein> studio_: open something like yoshimi, or a midi soune player.. route the audio.. then, create a midi track in ardour, and route the midi
<holstein> studio_: its the *same* in ardour, its just not automatically connecting
<studio_> ok ill try again
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians and/or #ardour
<holstein> studio_: the ardour manual will be quite helpful as well
<holstein> studio_: you can also use *any* of those other applicaions for your midi with ardour for your audio
<holstein> studio_: you can use qtractor *instead* of ardour, or, with ardour
<Drabuntu> richt jemand deutsch?
<Drabuntu> Spricht jemand deutsch?
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Drabuntu> Also meine Frage für die Deutschen: Hallo, wie kann ich die Ubuntustudio CD/DVD von HDD aus so steuern das eine Installation nicht möglich ist?
<studio_> will i have to make all these seperate connections EVERYTime i need to work with sound in linux
<holstein> !de | Drabuntu
<ubottu> Drabuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> !restricted | Drabuntu
<ubottu> Drabuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> studio_: there are connection managers.. there are *many* ways to do it
<Drabuntu> Ich dachte eher an Kickstarterdateien oder was ähnliches!!
<holstein> Drabuntu: please try the german channel
<studio_> seems so time consuming compared to windows....
<studio_> it suggests that linux sound needs a complete rethink from the ground up
<holstein> studio_: *all* the software you are used to, and want, from windows.. can be made for linux
<holstein> studio_: invite them to make it for you.. but, they may not
<holstein> studio_: the positive thing about the linux work flow is, *all* the items *can* be connected..
<holstein> no one is benefiting commercially from locking anything down
<holstein> studio_: from the ground up, its just that simple
<holstein> jack, is open.. *anyone* can write for jack.. when they do, you can connect the items
<holstein> if i want to, for example, stream my insrument to the internet, while running through software effects, while tracking wet and dry tracks to ardour, while in sync, live, with a drum machine, or prerecorded track from *any* other appplication, while mixing in something from a hardware midi module, i can do that
<holstein> no doubt, that can be done in windows/OSX, but, you must, as you mention, starta from the ground up, and purchase with that integration in mind
<holstein> studio_: no doubt, this takes an investment.. an investment of time.. and, there is no company that provides you support for your hardware
<holstein> i feel that i spend a signifigant amount of time re-learning audio production when i moved to linux.. like, realistically, 8 months or more
<holstein> was it worth it? to me, yes.. you only know if that is worth it to you
<studio_> do you need to use these systems for you livelyhood
<holstein> linux is, realistically, not "good" or "better".. its just different.. and it either fits your needs or not.. i personally prefer it.. and, its avialable for *anyone*
<holstein> studio_: are you asking if i use linux professionally?
<studio_> yes
<holstein> i use linux exclusively
<holstein> but, there was a learning curve
<studio_> as part of you everyday job...ie music production
<holstein> studio_: as i said, friend.. i use it *exclusively*
<holstein> job.. personal.. *everywhere*
<holstein> windows doesnt work for my needs/wants anymore.. i feel just as you do now when i try and use windows or osx
<studio_> do you need your lixux sound system to earn a living
<holstein> that doesnt mean they are "bad" or dont work
<holstein> studio_: i *only* use linux, friend
<holstein> studio_: in my audio production, i use linux.. i use *nothing* else
<holstein> studio_: if you are asking if i make money from that, i do
<studio_> what do u produce
<holstein> studio_: its not my only source of income.. i mostly play music for a living
<holstein> studio_: but, i do whatever im hired for
<studio_> as i do
<holstein> http://www.freejazzblog.org/2014/07/shane-perlowin-jacob-wick-objet.html for example
<holstein> something i mixed but didnt track http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/spork1
<holstein> my personal projects http://holsteinmusic.com/
<holstein> demo stuff http://byronhedgepeth.mikeholstein.info/
<holstein> etc..
<holstein> linux audio is *all* open, and if someone wanted to "rework it" from the ground up, they are welcome to
<holstein> studio_: i do not do much midi production.. and this channel is mostly empty
<holstein> studio_: i suggested, and still suggest asking in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> ffrom there, you will meet users who do what yo are trying to do
<studio_> ok thanks
<holstein> think about how long you used windows before doing any audio production.. and how slowly you crept into the work flow
<holstein> you are re-learning a lot all at once
<studio_> yes i think so ...thanks for your help
<holstein> what i did was, i actualy stopped my migration
<holstein> i then loaded linux *only* on a laptop,a nd used that daily.. trying to solve any issues i ran into
<holstein> copying data on usb sticks.. ripping audio from cd's.. whatever i needed to do, i tried to do it *only* in linux
<holstein> i did that for a year or more.. *then*, when it came to migrating the studio, i wasnt learning the OS as well
<holstein> for example, if i gave you an OSX machine and protools, you would be having similar "growing pains"
<studio_> thats what i have done over the last year....but as i have stared teaching guitar again i now need to get going with my backing tracks and other thing ...i am running out of time
<holstein> no doubt, that is considered the industry standard, and if you paid the 3 grand investment that takes, you'd make *sure* you learned it
<holstein> studio_: "Time" is what it takes
<studio_> yes i see
<holstein> i mean, you can make it happen.. but, its up to  you
<holstein> there is no "linux" or "ubuntustudio" making sure you are happy with the product you bought.. just you and me, and the rest of the community
<studio_> im more than happy with the general linux such as the web browsing updating and everything its just the sound side thats so time consuming and problematic
<holstein> i suggest finding someone doing *exactly* what you are doing
<studio_> yes i will ok thanks
<holstein> that channel i suggested a few time, #opensourcemusicians , really helped me find that person
<holstein> this channel is mostly quiet
<studio_> ok i check it out
<holstein> you cant join this channel and expect an answer quickly
<studio_> ok
<Ivan1022> hey all
<holstein> o/
<Ivan1022> anyone know how to unpack the tracktion demo songs?
<Ivan1022> they're in like a .trkarch file extension
<holstein> unpack? is it a tar?
<Ivan1022> no
<holstein> Ivan1022: where are you getting what from?
<Ivan1022> they are tracktion demo song downloads from www.tracktion.com
<holstein> Ivan1022: how do they say you are to use them?
<Ivan1022> tracktion is a DAW
<Ivan1022> it's prob some sort of .zip format that only windoes can extract
<Ivan1022> *window
<holstein> Ivan1022: its not zip,correct?
<holstein> you can right click on a zip
<holstein> i think we are assuming many things here.. what did you get?
<Ivan1022> I tried opening it with archive manager and get an error
<holstein> and where from? http://www.tracktion.com/downloads
<Ivan1022> you know what... I wonder if I can drag it to the program and if it will extract it that way
<holstein> Ivan1022: probably not "extract" it at all
<holstein> its probably a session file, for the DAW
<holstein> i would just try opening the file in the DAW
<Ivan1022> that did it... Ic an't believe I didnt think of it until now....
<Ivan1022> thanks
<deak> 10 things to do b4 udie
<deak> Understand jackd
<holstein> i learned a lot by experiementing with the settings in a live enviroment
<holstein> at that time, i used the 64studio live cd, which didnt have an installer.. it was a different time
<deak> Yea just have to play with it
<holstein> but, for me, and i think for most, the freedome to be able to configure *everything* with the ease of reverting is key
<deak> Your talking to studio_ holstein ive swaped nicknames
<deak> Im getting there slowly
<deak> Just some tweaking of the midi settings and im home and dry
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-07
<Joscha> Is this a good Chanel to ask things about FFado, Jack, Pulseaudio and so on? I have no experiance and try to connect my Saffire pro 40 .
<holstein> Joscha: sure
<holstein> Joscha: you can also try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> it *should be as simple as, open qjackctl, or jack control.. have the firewire device plugged in, and i would have *only* that one firewire device plugged in.. open "setup" and select the "Firewire" driver.. save and hit "start" and see that jack starts without fail
<holstein> if not, then, you go from there, troubleshooting
<J0scha> Ok. So my Plan is to use my Saffire pro40 as normal audio output for the System and with a daw for musikrecording. I've got the Ffado-mixer to work. I can set levels for all the Faders (testet it with an SPDIF Input, but i wasn't able to get Anything out of my Computer to the Interface. I heard the "normal" Programms are going to Output into a pulseaudio-server? and I need and bridge to get these Signals into Jack and then routing
<holstein> i can tell you how i do it, and how otherwise do it
<J0scha> o Idea how to do that.
<holstein> what do i do? i dont do "casual" audio on my production machine
<holstein> i actually disable the pulse audio dbus in jack, and i dont do any flash or "normal" audio from the system on my firewire device
<holstein> what do others do? just launch jack, and route the pulse audio sources using the dbus that is running by default out of the box
<holstein> you'll see it in "qjackctl" in "connect".. the pulse audio sources can be routed there to your firewire device
<J0scha> in qjackctl in the Connect dialog there are 2 Outputs (System) and 6 Inputs (System) But these numbers don't refer to my Interface.So i think the System output is the Thing i want to rout into my Interface?
<holstein> J0scha: nope.. i really dont think so, but, it literally wont hurt to try it
<holstein> J0scha: are you using 14.04?
<velho> holstein, good night my friend :D
<J0scha> using Ubuntu mate 14.10. Should have said that at first. Found This IRC in a Forum.
<J0scha> But it's a fresh install, so if there are good reasons for a change on ubuntu studio i could do it without loosing configuration, becouse there is no yet
<holstein> J0scha: i suggest 14.04 for firewire
<holstein> J0scha: mate doesnt matter.. should work fine in mate
<holstein> J0scha: but, the 14.04 base might
<holstein> J0scha: i wouldnt bother changing now.. just try and set it up
<holstein> J0scha: you are in the audio group?
<J0scha> I think so. I did sudo usermod -a -G audio  with no errorsusername]
<holstein> J0scha: is jack running without error?
<J0scha> whoops, writeing is hard...   "sudo usermod -a -G audio [username]"
<holstein> if it is, then, you are probably setup just fine
<holstein> look in "qjackctl" under setup in the misc tab for the jack dbus make sure that is turned on
<J0scha> Dbus is activated and i didn t notice any errors? Is there an error log or something? Or would there errors be visibil in a pop up?
<holstein> J0scha: just try jack, friend
<holstein> dont overthink it.. route something like yoshimi, and use the virtualkeyboard in the menu to make sound
<J0scha> wait... typing jack in the terminal resultis in a "The Programm Jack isn't installd...", but my qjackctl is running... Maybe i missd installing Jack.
<holstein> J0scha: qjackctl is just the gui
<holstein> when you hit "start" it'll start jackd
<holstein> "jack" really is not a package
<J0scha> qjackctl tells me itś working t 48Khz and since 49 minutes and there was no error. Does this mean qjackctl startet a Jack, wich in not installd on the System...? I'm getting confused.
<holstein> J0scha: JACK is installed, and running
<holstein> J0scha: you dont need to type jack in a terminal.. ;)
<J0scha> just tought about some help page and maybe an errorlog.
<holstein> J0scha: so anyways, you should see, in "connnect" the firewire sources,a nd the pulse system soures.. route them together, and test your sytem audio
<holstein> J0scha: you dont have any errors, yet, friend
<holstein> J0scha: you dont need to troubleshoot errors yet :)
<J0scha> So my Problem is that my Interface obviously doesn't show up in qjackctl
<holstein> J0scha: why?
<holstein> J0scha: you state you see it.. route *something*
<holstein> J0scha: open yoshimi, and try it
<holstein> J0scha: im assuming you are using the firewire driver, as i said to do before. are you?
<J0scha> yes. It told me to restart the jackserver. in qjackctl the buttons in the left top corner are the correct ones to restart the server?
<holstein> there is a "stop" button
<holstein> you stop it, see that it is configured for the firewire driver, and not the alsa internal audio device, which, is what it seems you were setup for
<J0scha> Ok, I did this and there is still not 1 in-/output from my interface
<holstein> J0scha: what makes you say that?
<holstein> it wont say "the well supported focusrite ins and outs here"
<holstein> they could be labeled anything..
<J0scha> becouse the count doesent fit and the a labeled System
<holstein> J0scha: please read that sentence, and try again..
<J0scha> So i took Yoshimi, connected the apprering Yoshimi Outputs in Jack to all 6 Outputs of the System and turnd all Chaneles up in the FFado Mixer but i still do not hear a sound.
<J0scha> Is a Reboot needed while installing all these Audiodrivers?
<cfhowlett> J0scha, shouldn't be but it's possible
<J0scha> gonna try it
<holstein> J0scha: you are not installing any drivers
<holstein> they are baked into the kernel.. its modular
<holstein> J0scha: i *dont* use the ffado mixer with my firewire hardware
<holstein> J0scha: you can also try the ubuntustudio 14.04 live iso and see if everything "just magically works" out of the box
<holstein> J0scha: if it does, you can just insatll ubuntustudio, and add mate to it.. that would be much easier.. assuming the hard part of setting up the audio is already done for you
<J0scha> Well, i have to lern much more about Linux in general.  I need the Mixer for some 0-latency monitoring.
<J0scha> Allready downloading 14.04
<holstein> no you dont
<holstein> you also *never* get zero latency monitoring
<holstein> if you mean, you can bypass the unit, and hear live, you shouldnt need the mixer for that either..
<holstein> yeah, i found it helpful to spend a year+ using general linux on a laptop as my daily machine
<J0scha> But at first i'll try the reboot. The Download will take at least 40 mins  The Feature is calld like that even if this is not possible.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> J0scha: on my unit, i have a knob that fades beteen the system audio from the computer, and what is "live" in the inputs.. *before* the computer
<holstein> you *can* call that "zero latency" if you want.. but, its not
<J0scha> I used Linux on my only mashine for 2 Years but it is a few years ago and i was pretty young. (like 12 or so)
<holstein> i mean, it even takes time for the sound to travel through the air to your ears
<J0scha> It's near enough for not hearing it while playing drums. Thats enough for me :D
<holstein> not hearing what?
<J0scha> Now reboot. Bye
<J0scha> the latency
<holstein> J0scha: its analog, thats why
<holstein> which *still* has latency..
<J0scha_> yes, the reboot made everything is working. Now I just have to get this  pulseaudio sound into jack.
<J0scha_> also got this working. That you very much for your time! holstein!
<studio_> have sorted most of the sound problems with midi....but now after using jack or qsynth i lose all sound in my browser and spotify..anyone know why
<LightAce> Hello?
<deak> ive sorted most of the probs with my midi sound output now and have been able to start using midi with audio...
<LightAce> anyone not afk?
<holstein> yes...
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-30
<ubuntu-studio> zequence, It seems some of the install things have been corrected.
<Len1604> I am no longer asked to resize the partition if I haven't changed the size and I can reformat during install now.
<Len1604> I have to install so I can logout and in to try different default config options.
<Len1604> Create new users etc.
<Len1604> This is the best way to try out different things.
<Len1604> install seems much quicker too
 * Len1604 reboots
<Vuokko> Hello!
<Vuokko> Does live DVD environment have dvgrab?
<sirriffsalot> I prefer using PCman instead of thunar, is there a way of removing thunar separately without having to remove crucial things such as ubuntu-desktop?
<OvenWerks> Vuokko: It looks like it. kdelive depends on it.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: thunar is used for the desktop background.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, ok?
<OvenWerks> That means it is pretty much embedded into xfce I think.
<sirriffsalot> Ah
<OvenWerks> you can set the default file manager to be something else though.
<sirriffsalot> Right.. that would explain it
<sirriffsalot> I know, I'm just somewhat annoyed at having double programs lying all over the place, hehe. Guess I
<sirriffsalot> guess I
<OvenWerks> We used to do that with nautilus.
<sirriffsalot> I'll have to *
<sirriffsalot> Never liked nautilus, but yeah I'll do that for PC I guess :) Cheers
<OvenWerks> what does PCman have?
<sirriffsalot> Nothing special really, I just like the way they organize their stuff and look
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, how do you feel on Dolphin, I quite like that file manager too
<sirriffsalot> Began tweaking my mini-studio laptop... I'm flipping through all of these terminal-fonts and can't imagine people using even half of them :D
<sirriffsalot> And these fonts that change our alphabet entirely, why do people design these elaborate stars-alphabets anyhow?
<sirriffsalot> "geeks be makin' codes no one wants to intercept anyhow" type of thing?
<OvenWerks> I thought Dolphin was an older fork of nautilus.
<OvenWerks> Nope, can't be.
<OvenWerks> That must be what my wife uses then. I like the preview part, but not how it reacts to clicks on files :)
<sirriffsalot> That annoys me too, hence I don't use it hehe
<sirriffsalot> Probably alterable though
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-01
<michel__> installer ubuntu 14.04.3
<michel__> xxx
<NoklaM> Trying to setup a pc with studio that I can access from a difrent pc, basicaly - 1st PC Monitor Keyboard TV - 2nd PC just turned on and running, is there other ways of doing it other than a KVM switch?
<sakrecoer_> my battery is dead and i keep getting my screen flooded with powermanagment notifications switching from "battery loaded" to "battery charging" so i'm trying to find a way to disable those specific notifications. Anybody knows how?
<studio-user326> hello
<studio-user326> everyone
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-02
<angretlam> Hi all.
<d0cK> hey there anyone on a cigarette break want to spend a second for helping me in a jack firewire related issue?
<d0cK> I shortly type it down, if anyone read it and know a fast way to point me on the right direction it would be greatly appreciated:
<d0cK>  /dev/shm/jack-1000  directory is missing.
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-03
<lunatic-> hey
<shepster> OK
<shepster> anyone wanna talk about failed upgrades?
<cfhowlett> shepster, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<cfhowlett> pages 4, 7
<shepster> thanks cf
<lunatic-> anybody want to help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | lunatic-
<ubottu> lunatic-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lunatic-> oh sorry
<lunatic-> How do I create a bootable usb stick that has ubuntu studio on mac?
<cfhowlett> !usb | lunatic-
<ubottu> lunatic-: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lunatic-> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<shepster> My system upgraded from 3.13.0-68-lowlatency to 3.13.0-70-lowlatency through automatic notification and muon updater, done.  Yesterday I was looking at the muon application and I thought I would run it to see if any more updates were available.  It said there was a system update available so I clicked install and it proceeded to install 3.13.0-68-lowlatency and actually rolled back to the previous upgrade.  Now my KDE desktop is hope
<shepster> lessly f'ed up.  How do I get 3.13.0-70-lowlatency back?
<cfhowlett> reboot, at grub go to advanced options, choose your kernel.
<shepster> only 68 is available there
<cfhowlett> shepster, only 1 kernel?!
<shepster> yes
<shepster> I also only have 68 in the boot folder
<cfhowlett> shepster, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<shepster> I can do that...
<shepster> be back soon...
<rls> cf - can you resend the apt commands re: sudo apt update && sudo apt full_upgrade
<rls> I need to see if I did it right but I had to logout to get to the right user so as not to use root for irc.
<rls> shepster
<rls> thanks
<NoklaM> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<shepster> .!
<ssj71> I want to patch the lowlatency kernel, but I'm not sure how to apply the config to the kernel src
<ssj71> I ran apt-get source linux-image-lowlatency and all it has is the debian dir
<ssj71> do I just copy that directory into the kernel source?
<zequence> ssj71: Yes. -lowlatency is just a small config diff, plus some debian/control differences.
<zequence> So, patching -lowlatency is not much different from patching -generic. Question is, which kernel config do you want to use, and which dependencies for the kernel?
<ssj71> I want the lowlatency kernel, + a little patch for my backlight
<ssj71> but when I tried to apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) it defaulted to the generic kernel source
<ssj71> I tried with linux-image-lowatency which is the meta package IIUC and all it gave me was the debian folder
<ssj71> Its currently compiling with make (I was going to try manually installing) but once thats done I'll try copying the folder and using the debian/rules
<ssj71> zequence: doing so gave me "no rule to make target 'binary-headers' stop"
<ssj71> ls
<zequence> Been a while since I tried building the lowlatency kernel, and I have never tried since it was merged with -generic.
<zequence> Somehow, all of them are built from the same source
<zequence> You could ask for some quick tips on #ubuntu-kernel
<zequence> Like "How to build -lowlatency kernel?". And, mention you are going to patch it before you build it.
<ssj71> zequence: ok. thanks!
<zequence> ssj71: btw, the patch for your backlight, is that something that gets included in newer kernels?
<zequence> You could just install the kernel from the development version of Ubuntu, if it already has that
<zequence> You could try adding the newer repos to your apt sources, then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade linux-lowlatency
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-04
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntustudio
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<NoklaM> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-05
<studio-user115> hi everybody
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-06
<studio-user253> anybody know when the update error is going to get fixed?
<hispeed67> for some reason, my CPU utilization is constantly at 80% or so.. with no apps running.. intel i3 with 8 gigs RAM.. any thoughts?
<hispeed67> intel i3-3110M @ 2.40 Ghz
<kjij> hello
<mirf> looks like shaketracker is no longer in the repo?
 * OvenWerks looks up shaketracker
<OvenWerks> Hmm ubuntu does have a directory for it but it is empty.
<OvenWerks> The source packages are still there.... have not been updated since 2007.
<OvenWerks> It apears that even then the code was old. I found a home page which list "recent releases" jan 2002.
<OvenWerks> mirf: good chance this is not even buildable at this point. Most of the GUI libs have moved on and if the author has not kept the code up bitrot will be there.
<mirf> it's pretty darned old yeah OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> mirf: We have lost smoe good software that way. I would still like to have GCDMaster around.
<mirf> I have been having trouble building from source because of this
<mirf> does it rely on gtk 1 or something?
<OvenWerks> anything that uses the gnome2 libs is basically dead.
<mirf> what's the link to the directory?
<mirf> ah gnome 2
<OvenWerks> I have this one: http://freecode.com/projects/shaketracker But I am not sure how up to date that is.
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/shaketracker/0.4.6-5build2
<mirf> yeah this is what I've grabbed, it redirects to 0.4.6 from sourceforge
<OvenWerks> even the glib may have changed since
<mirf> yeah a lot has moved on since it was written
<OvenWerks> (glibc maybe?)
<OvenWerks> mirf: you might want to ask on the linux audio users mail list what other sw is similar.
<mirf> yeah there is tutka with similar functionality
<mirf> fairly sure I've had that built in the last year
<OvenWerks> QT4 is still supported so it should be fine.
<OvenWerks> last release is 2014 too.
<AndChat|437241> Hello everyone
<AndChat|437241> I'm confused with my scarlett 8i6 and jack
<AndChat|437241> How can i get the sound to my monitor hw output?
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-05
<cfhowlett> welcome Vysty
<Vysty> Word.
<Vysty> Where would I post stuff about my workflow?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, facebook group, ubuntustudio forums .... even the wiki!
<Vysty> Oof.
<Vysty> Is that the link to the forums up there?
<Vysty> Blargh, how about: what is the link to the forum?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, wait 1
<cfhowlett> https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335  and https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334       for ubuntustudio and multimedia software
<Vysty> I'll probably come in here asking you for that again later.
<cfhowlett> we really should have them in the channel header.  I'll ask our channel mod
<Vysty> BOOM!! Converted!
<cfhowlett> eh, whot?
<Vysty> I finally got it to work!
<Vysty> I literally have been battling this problem for weeks and solving it involved buying a new computer.
<cfhowlett> easy peasy.  As I tell my students, it's all in the wrist.
<Vysty> I just saw the fruit of my labors that I started weeks ago.
<cfhowlett> now that you saved dough from NOT buying hardware, max out your ram?
<Vysty> No, I already bought the new computer.
<cfhowlett> alright then.
<Vysty> It was time. I was working with a laptop I got in 2011.
<Vysty> How do I max out my RAM?
<ObrienDave> buy more
<ObrienDave> how much depends on the max allowed by your system and your wallet ;P
<Vysty> ObrienDave: I had aimed that question at another guy. Just bought a new system. :)
<ObrienDave> Vysty, it's ok, many people here can advise and help at the same time
<Vysty> ObrienDave: Appreciated!
<Vysty> ObrienDave: The RAM comment was kind of a side thing. Now I need to figure out how to use WinFF for what I want to do.
<ObrienDave> i know nothing about WinFF, sorry
<Vysty> ObrienDave: Do you have an... answered my question. :D
<cfhowlett> Vysty, truly easy to find http://winff.org/html_new/documentation.html
<Vysty> The official documentation has a 404 error
<Vysty> In English, anyway.
<ObrienDave> i have dabbled with kideo editing. KdenLive for example
<ObrienDave> *video
<Vysty> Kdenlive is on my workflow list for what I'm doing.
<ObrienDave> yea, i've tried a few but have had them crash when I try to meld very large videos together. sot sure what the issue is
<ObrienDave> *not
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-06
<studio-user277> hello there, im using ubuntu studio 16 in a intel chipset laptop, with a graphic card SiS mirage 3, 771, ist it a way to use it in 1024xxx resolution just like in the Installation disk? it appears with 640xxx as default, may day my friends! im really new!!
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-07
<tumulte> Jack crashes in the middle of a session with : JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error,
<tumulte> then impossible to restart it
<tumulte> command line : /usr/bin/jackd -P95 -m -dalsa -dhw:F410 -r48000 -p256 -n2
<tumulte> hi
<tumulte> how do I restore the sound applet on the top right
<tumulte> hi
<tumulte> how can I restore the volume applet from the top right ?
<tumulte> hi ! Does this ring a bell ?  Error (PosixThread.cpp)[ 161] Start: Cannot create realtime thread (1: Operation not permitted)
<tumulte> ffado not starting in RT unless root
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-08
<MoBeats> Hello. Anyone know a good channel to discuss general music production / studio related topics?
<tumulte> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-09
<avesian> hi..
<avesian> anyone knows how to update ardour on UB 14
<avesian> ??
<johnc> Hi all. I am on today's second attempt to install Ubuntu Studio on my Toshiba Satellite. I have one, possibly two issues. The first, how can I install wireless drivers WITHOUT an Ethernet connection? Second, on the first attempt, GRUB failed to install. The help docs available online seem to be outdated. For example, the path to the wireless drivers was all wrong. I greatly appreciate any help anyone can offer.  Still waiting fo
<johnc> to see if GRUB installs properly.
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-10
<Aught> Hello. I’m new to linux.  Have been using Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS for about 5 weeks.  Thought I would try Ubuntu Studio (I’m a former CakeWalk user). I downloaded the iso file, burned it to disk, run a fresh install on clean hd and it crashes at the finish of install. Messages read “grub install file can’t be found” and “boot loader failure”. I made a new install cd thinking I likely messed up the first one.  Formatte
<Aught> the first attempt. Downloaded the iso again, created a new disk and tried another install.  To no avail. The same errors occur. My machine is an AMD64 the iso I downloaded was the amd64 ver. Ubuntu 16.04.1 runs like a dream on the same machine.  Not sure what I’m doing wrong,,, Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<krytarik> Aught: Hi.  Well, it's the same installer and all, so.. >_>
<Aught> Hi krytarik I was reading that and was thinking that maybe something in the bios may be preventing the grub file. I'm not a pro at this stuff. I'm just guessing
<Aught> Thanks for your response. I'll reboot and check the bios.  Have a great evening
<krytarik> You too.
<studio-user998> sometimes after installing updates the menu is corrupted... e.g. all the studio specific menu entries are removed.  is there a known fix for this?
<krytarik> studio-user998: Not sure it can be related to installing updates, but LP bug 1430571.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430571 in MenuLibre "ubuntu studio menu items disappear after adding new launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430571
<johnc> Hi all. Can someone tell me the EASIEST way to install wireless in Ubuntu Studio WITHOUT an ethernet connection? I can use another laptop with wireless to download files if absolutely necessary. Thankyou.
<sirriffsalothp> johnc: it's really a lot easier to just move the machine to an ethernet cable... in the library or something :)
<studio-user813> Hola desde Argentina, instalando ubuntustudio
<studio-user813> Hi from Argentina, installing Ubuntu-studio
<studio-user813> i'm musician and repairman of wind instruments
<studio-user813> and Ubuntu's fanatic
<sirix> hi there
<studio-user813> hi sirix
<studio-user813> have you experience with ubuntu-studio?
<studio-user813> where you are?
<sirix> sirix: yeah, but only old vwersions
<studio-user813> for example
<sirix> 9.04
<studio-user813> ohhh sirix sorry, the installation is finish, later i will are here, ok? by
<sirix> since them, it has change a lot
<sirix> see ya
<studio-user813> i play all clarinets, saxophones and repair this instruments, flute, trumpet, tuba, included
<sirix> that's nice
<studio-user813> and sufficient knowledge on Audacity, pulseaudio, graphic programs, something of video, but i need more knowlege on that /sorry my english is not good
<studio-user813> later i connect here with you, thank you for your time
<sirix> studio-user813: your english is perfect
<OvenWerks> johnc_: To be honest, wireless has always just worked.
<OvenWerks> What wireless chipset do you have?
<OvenWerks> johnc_: Also, have you asked in #ubuntu or #xubuntu? Both channels have more people in them and wireless is just ubuntu standard in Studio, there is nothing extra or omitted.
<caim> hey! whats up?
<caim> i have a little problem, i hope anyone can help :C Brasero doesn't show me my usb drive, neither multisystem... i want to mount a windows iso image on it and i can't
<sterlinglee> Hello, anyone help me with a Steam install?
<sterlinglee> When I run Steam it wants to install additional packages and and dialog box opens to do this that asks for my password. I am unable to type anything. I can hit enter/return and it simply says try again, but can't type anything else.
<krytarik> !password | sterlinglee: This perhaps?
<ubottu> sterlinglee: This perhaps?: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sterlinglee> I know my password, it doesn't let me enter anything.
<sterlinglee> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu5/sterlinglee38/steaminstall_zpsetseazmn.png  a picture of what I see
<krytarik> sterlinglee: Yes, that's what I thought - read again.
<sterlinglee> Ok, I'm pretty new to linux and not a genius, but are saying that it won't ask for the password but automatically input it if it knows it? I'm confused, because Ubuntu constantly asks for my password and knows it very well. Your answer is totally confusing, using only part sentences. Root password? I'm assuming that the password I enter when Ubuntu does security checks., Sorry, guess I'm not getting it
<krytarik> sterlinglee: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/112069/nothing-shows-up-in-the-terminal-when-i-type-my-password
<sterlinglee> Wow, man, why didn't you just say, "it doesn't show when you type, but it is actually entering it, just type your password and hit enter. Could have saved a lot of time. Thanks for your help
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-05
<killavilz> -m server irc.elisa.net
<killavilz> okay its been 10y. last i used irc and i have been without a computer past year....
<killavilz> hhhmm i gotta learn to use Putty again and config a nice irc like i had years ago :>
<killavilz> bye bye!
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-06
<soundracks> Hello!
<soundracks> I've just installed ubuntu studio but have a couple of issues I need to get sorted before I start actually making music.
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-07
<inhahe_> what version of Ubuntu is Ubuntu Studio 17.10 based on?
<inhahe_> i see,  17.10 i guess.
<studio-user525> HI I replaces my Manajro Linux with current UbuntuStudio 17.10. When I lock the screen to go and come back Ialways have to restart the PC because the login screen does nto come. Screen black always. Super annoying
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-08
<studio-user457> hello.
<studio-user457> i'm leaving.
<Unit193> Uh, OK?
<studio-user206> hey all fairly new to studio. (running Xenial)..I used to use sound converter for audio conversion. Whats the studio recomendation?
<studio-user304> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu Studio 17.10 and Ardour doesn't launch.
<studio-user351> how are you
<elemental> Ubuntu, my true love.
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-09
<chesty> hm i kinda have a problem
<lero-user071> hello Beautiful World
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-10
<chrimbus> i just installed ubuntu studio. i'm trying to tweak the theme. installed both unity and gnome tweak tools... changing those settings doesn't work... what am i doing wrong?
<chrimbus> i thought it was unity but tried gnome jic
<krytarik> chrimbus: Studio is using Xfce as its DE.
<chrimbus> doh!
<chrimbus> what does DE stand for?
<krytarik> Desktop Environment.  Also, there are tools for this installed by default already.
<chrimbus> krytarik: thanks for your help
<krytarik> Sure.
<chrimbus> i see, i was thrown off by the way it looked. DL'
<chrimbus> ing themes and installing now
<chrimbus> n00b here ;)
<MicroMars>  
<chrimbus> ok another question.. i'm trying to move a theme dir into the themes directory
<chrimbus> ~/.local/share/themes
<chrimbus> per this: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<chrimbus> but i don't have /themes
<krytarik> Yes, then just create it.
<chrimbus> ok
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-03
<OvenWerks> studio-user392: do you have more than one audio interface?
<Ex> Hello my name is ex
<Ex> und zwar
<Ex> istenz
<Guest46033> warum?
<Guest46033> why?
<Guest46033> you are ugly
<Guest46033> bye
<windowsrefund> hello
<windowsrefund> sorry if this question gets asked all the time but I'm curious why the distro doesn't provide a rt linux kernel?
<windowsrefund> I'm running lowlatency but am still curious
<studio-user843> Trying to install Ubuntu Studio 18.10 from the ISO  (Install to computer option).  The dialog box freezes after select US keyboard defaults. Found numerous posts related to this problem going to several versions.  I remember the last few times I tried to install having the very same problem.
<studio-user843> I can install Ubuntu 18.10 without any problems at all
<studio-user843> only Ubuntu Studio 18.10 has this problem.
<studio-user843> :(
<studio-user843> Such a shame something like this doesn't allow folks to even get out of the gate.  For now,  I'll load up all the apps to my Ubuntu 18.10 machine and try again next year. Just wanted to pass this information along
<studio-user843> One day, this problem may be fixed.
 * windowsrefund checks the channel for a pulse
<boscaiolo> evening all
<windowsrefund> hello
<mrz80> afternoon
<studio-user392> sorry, no, I only have one audio interface. my motherboard has built in audio, but i have no intentions of using it
<OvenWerks> studio-user392: So you have the internal audio turned off in bios?
<OvenWerks> studio-user392: can I assume the interface you use is USB or is it PCI?
<studio-user392> it's USB. your standard Focusrite 6x6
<studio-user392> i don't have internal turn off in bios, but i have my card selected in the pulse
<studio-user392> will turning it off via the bios make it default to my audio interface?
<studio-user392> i can give that a try
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: the lowlatency kernel has almost all of the RT kernel patches already applied. The only difference is that the RT kernel _can_ be locked up by a badly behaving application. With the low latency kernel I can run my ice1712 based audio card at 16/2 with no xruns.
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: reason two is that there are not enough people to keep an rt kernel up to date. You are welcome to create and maintain an RT kernel.
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: I suspect that the debian RT kernel would work just fine for that matter. I have built the odd kernel from the kernel site with no running trouble too. The main problem with using various kernels is proprietary graphics drivers like the nvidia drivers which will not be included in the RT kernel... they are included in the low latency kernel.
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-04
<Azukawa> Hey friends!
<Azukawa> when i start my system, my computer doesnt recognize my soundcard (presonus audiobox) before i unplug and replug the usb
<windowsrefund> OvenWerks: thank you
<studio-user937> Hello ubuntu studio users, just got into the game. Anyone familiar with using Davinci Resolve and Reaper on Linux Ubuntu Studio or similar software? And most of all: Is anyone using ubuntu Studio for Voice Over recording and editing? All the best, Steffen
<studio-user743> Hy, I speak Italian and I have a problem, help me
<studio-user743> help me in italy
<studio-user385> Hi there
<studio-user385> after trying other desktop and theme and such i'd like to return to ubuntu studio default settings.  how to do this?  reinstall studio over the current install?
<studio-user385> it's studio 18.10
<OvenWerks> studio-user385: the quickest way is to logout to the login screen and use ctl-alt-F1 to get a terminal prompt
<OvenWerks> then login there and do rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<OvenWerks> ctl-alt-F7 should put you back at the login screen so log in and you _should_ be back to default
<OvenWerks> If you have been playing with the menus via libremenu or alacarte
<OvenWerks> then you would also rm -r ~/.config/menus
<OvenWerks> maybe also ~/local/share/applications
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-05
<slidinghorn> Just wanted to apologize for disappearing from here :/  living situation has been less than stable, unfortunately
<windowsrefund> I'm interested in upgrading to the latest version and wonder if the traditional approach of simply changing the URLs under /etc/apt/sources.list.d is the way to go?
<slidinghorn> What version are you currently running?  (only half at my keyboard, sorry for this and future delays)
<studio-user850> anybody online?
<OvenWerks> ya, I guess you are not any more though :P
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-06
<studio-user199> ello? hi
<OvenWerks> o/
<studio-user868> hi
<slidinghorn> studio-user868, and studio-user199 you both might want to change to something a little more unique so it's easier to identify and help you :)
<studio-user868> hi slidinghorn, just having a look, test, first time here, thanks
<studio-user868> never done this before, if I do whois slidng horn, then it say you using secure connection
<studio-user868> why does it not say secure connection for me?
<slidinghorn> I have my IRC client configured to use SSL to connect
<studio-user868> ok i see, i came to this channel via ubuntu-studio's own link in the XFCE menu, so viewing this in Firefox
<studio-user868> webchat
<studio-user868> of the current list of users, who are devolpers or cintributers to the usbuntu studio ISO's? ty
<studio-user868> meaning the cotributors to studio
<slidinghorn> studio-user868, a few of the folks here work directly on the project.  I was going to for a while but had some things come up that prevented me from being online almost at all.  Feel free to just ask the chat in general if you have a support question, though.  Anyone can answer if they're able
<studio-user868> ok, good on you slidong horn, thanks for the answer
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-07
<studio-user557> helouuu
<studio-user557> is anyone here
<slidinghorn> o/  studio-user557 (you might want to change your name so its easier to talk to you
<studio-user557> which is best editing software for linux
<studio-user557> video
<studio-user557> editing?
<slidinghorn> kdenlive
<slidinghorn> imo
<windowsrefund> hello
<windowsrefund> if I use the 18.10's new Ubuntu Studio Controls to configure jack, should I stop using qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: yes, stop using qjackctl to start or stop jack. Let controls do that. However, qjackctl's connections window is ok to use for making connections if that is easier than using patchage.
<windowsrefund> interesting
<windowsrefund> ok
<windowsrefund> what about a2jmidid?
<windowsrefund> i've been using qjackctl to start it
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: controls will auto start that
<windowsrefund> oh
<OvenWerks> controls starts jack at session start (if that is enabled) has pulse set to only see jack as a device, allows other devices to also be connected to jack via zita-ajbridge, start a2jmidid.... and autoconnects any new usb device that get plugged in.
<OvenWerks> It is made for new users who just expect to be able to do anything with anything even though they shouldn't :P
<OvenWerks> the idea is to help those with a USB mic that figure they now have a pro audio setup...
<windowsrefund> cool
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-08
<studio-user112> hello
<studio-user112> anyone here ?
<smeddy1> Hello All, I read that Ubuntu Studio 18.04 currently does not have LTS....I really like this Distro and looking to see how I can help.
<smeddy> smeddy1 = smeddy
<qg5screens> Trying to get 5 monitor screens working in extend mode ( to drag mouse from 1st screen to last in a horizontal line)  All monitors show up in Settings Manager > Display, however they overlap on top of each other and will not be dragged or moved side by side. Mirroring instead of extending. What steps should I take?
<M_aD> Hi guys, i have a older Lenovo Thinkpad T410 and wonder if it's sufficient to use it for audio/music production: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c5FWKYzdgH/
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-09
<studio-user629> Is this thing on?
<krytarik> Depeeends!
<OvenWerks> zero, one and maybe?
<studio-user629> New Ubuntu Studio user looking for basic help with audio production. I was trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/AudioHandbook but not having success
<studio-user629> And not sure where to go for that kind of basic introduction and trouble shooting
<OvenWerks> what is or is not working? which version of Studio are you using
<studio-user629> Downloaded the other day, whichever version that is...
<OvenWerks> cat /etc/os-release shows?
<OvenWerks> second line is fine
<OvenWerks>  or the last
<studio-user629> I'm trying to get recording to work, I can get Audacity to record external source but not internal (Hydrogen). Also can't get Audacity to play to speakers (though Hydrogen does)
<studio-user629> 18.10
<OvenWerks> so you have jack running?
<studio-user629> yes
<OvenWerks> how did you start jack?
<studio-user629> qjackctl
<OvenWerks> ok, so when you start jack it takes control of te audio device and nothing else can use it.
<OvenWerks> have you tried using ubuntustudio-controls to start jack?
<studio-user629> ok
<studio-user629> no I haven't
<OvenWerks> -controls allows more than one device to be used at a time and sets the pulse jack bridge up for you.
<studio-user629> need to start from command line?
<OvenWerks> you would have to set audacity to use jack as it's audio device rather than either pulse or alsa
<OvenWerks> look in your menu system-> ubuntu studio controls
<OvenWerks> Ya it needs to show in the audio production menu as well I know :)
<studio-user629> OK, use defaults?
<OvenWerks> probably
<OvenWerks> do you also have a second audio device?
<studio-user629> not sure what you mean
<OvenWerks> are you using only the internal computer audio or do you also have a USB audio device
<studio-user629> Yes the latter
<studio-user629> I was able to record that but not internal
<studio-user629> In Ubuntu Studio Controls I hit Start or Restart Jack, nothing obvious then happens
<OvenWerks> ok default will work and should show your internal audio as system and your usb as something else (depending on what your USB calls it self.)
<OvenWerks> probably not :)
<OvenWerks>  if you open patchage you should see your devices
<OvenWerks> (you should also be able to see it in qjackctl connections but you would have to restart qjackctl to see it there
<studio-user629> In Patchage I see PulseOut-01, PulseIn, Midi Through, system, UA-4FX (the sound interface), and a2j
<studio-user629> PulseOut-01 connected to system and PulseIn connected to system
<OvenWerks> ok sounds good, your Pulseout should be connected to system 1 & 2 as well I think
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> that will allow anything connected to pulse to still sound in your computer out
<studio-user629> PulseOut-1 front-left,right to system playback_1,_2
<OvenWerks> pulse being your desktop sound
<studio-user629> PulseIn front-left,right to system capture_1,2
<OvenWerks> so skype or firefox will still work.
<OvenWerks> you will probably have to connect anything that goes to the UA manually.
<studio-user629> there also is PulseIn-01 which is not connected to anything
<OvenWerks>  Thas odd, it should be connected to your system capture 1
<OvenWerks> if you have one.
<studio-user629> PulseIn is connected to system capture, not PulseIn-01
<studio-user629> PulseOut-01 is connected to system playback, there is no PulseOut
<OvenWerks> Ah, ok 01 is a bug
<OvenWerks> there is an u-p dated version of -controls at the ubuntustudio -dev PPA
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<studio-user629> Do I need it?
<OvenWerks> what has happened is that the controls back end has for some reason been started twice
<OvenWerks> you can ignore the 01 pulse and use things the way they are
<studio-user629> but there is no PulseOut
<OvenWerks> but it is not that hard to install the new version
<OvenWerks>  I tend to download the deb file and just install that
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild/+files/ubuntustudio-controls_1.7+git-0~201810210006~ubuntu18.10.1_all.deb
<studio-user629> one sec...
<rsholmes> ok, can you send that url again? I was on another computer
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild/+files/ubuntustudio-controls_1.7+git-0~201810210006~ubuntu18.10.1_all.deb
<rsholmes> thanks
<rsholmes> Do I need to stop jack?
<OvenWerks> no, but after you install it yu will want restart controls and restart jack from that.
<studio-user629> I get the same thing, PulseIn and PulseOut-01 and PulseIn-01 and no PulseOut
<OvenWerks> you may have to logout and in.
<studio-user629> (sorry about talking from two different places...)
<studio-user629> well, after logout and login I now have PulseIn, PulseIn-01, PulseIn-02, and PulseOut-02
<OvenWerks> wow
<studio-user629> restart?
<OvenWerks> you can try but that shouldn't happen
<studio-user629> all right, after restart there is just PulseIn and PulseOut
<OvenWerks> good... ya that makes sense the update was to both the GUI part and the backend.
<OvenWerks> So the old version was still running
<OvenWerks> The new version looks for other instances and tells them to die
<studio-user629> OK, now Audacity is recording Hydrogen...
<OvenWerks> cool
<studio-user629> but does not play on speakers
<OvenWerks> where are the speakers connected to?
<studio-user629> Internal laptop speakers
<OvenWerks> so system playback 01 and 02
<studio-user629> In audicity prefs Playback is HDA Intel MID: HDMI 0 (hw:0,3)
<studio-user629> ah, changed to default and now working
<OvenWerks> so alsa, you want to change that to either pulse or jack
<OvenWerks> default will be pulse
<studio-user629> yep
<studio-user629> very low level on the recording though... set to 0dB in volume control
<OvenWerks> you can also in Audacity under Edit->preferences->Devices change Host from ALSA to Jack
<OvenWerks> with pulse you can increase level above 0 if you like
<studio-user629> only -24 on Audacity monitoring
<OvenWerks> Ya that low
<OvenWerks> is that from a mic?
<studio-user629> no, from Hydrogen
<OvenWerks> so hydrogen to pulse to audacity?
<OvenWerks> is it actually connected that way
<OvenWerks> (using patchage)
<studio-user629> Oh, I see... it was system input not Hydrogen
<studio-user629> using the audacity controls
<OvenWerks> so you were hearing hydrogen through the mic maybe
<studio-user629> I don't see audacity in Patchage, is it under some other name?
<OvenWerks> it will be pulse
<studio-user629> Hm, Hydrogen is connected to system and PortAudio
<OvenWerks> unless you use jack for it in which case it will be ya port audio
<studio-user629> OK, making sense now
<studio-user629> Thanks, starting to get somewhere
<OvenWerks> it is a bit more manual to do things, but many more things are possible
<studio-user629> ok, now how do I connect the external audio?
<OvenWerks> it should be there
<OvenWerks> just connect to that insead of system
<studio-user629> I see UA-4FX MIDI but not audio
<OvenWerks> hm
<OvenWerks> which audio ports do you see?
<studio-user629> in Patchage see PulseOut, system, Hydrogen, PulseIn, PortAudio
<OvenWerks> And your USB device is pulgged in I guess if you can see the MIDI part
<studio-user629> yes... previously when using qjackctl I was getting the audio
<OvenWerks> in controls in the audio setup tab are all four lines at the bottom checked?
<studio-user629> yes
<OvenWerks> The second line from the top should be No usb master
<studio-user629> yes
<OvenWerks> do you know if your device is one of those that does 44k1 only
<studio-user629> is that sample rate
<OvenWerks> maybe try 48000 then
<studio-user629> ah, that looks promising
<studio-user629> It connects to system
<OvenWerks> yes you can do it that way if you don't need the internal audio
<studio-user629> oh wait, that's in. out is connected to nothing
<OvenWerks> though you can also use Connect Other Audio interfaces to add the internal
<OvenWerks> can you run:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<studio-user629> UA4FX in is connected to system playback, I don't hear anything and it doesn't get to Audacity
<studio-user629> OK I did that
<OvenWerks> and post the output to pastebin?
<studio-user629> how do I do that?
<OvenWerks> then put the url to the paste here so I can look
<OvenWerks> in the terminal under edit select all
<OvenWerks> then copy
<studio-user629> pastebin.com?
<OvenWerks>  then goto pastebin.com
<OvenWerks> and paste it there
<OvenWerks> at the bottom there is a create new paste button
<studio-user629> pastebin.com/5Djkhj6M
<studio-user629> https://pastebin.com/5Djkhj6M
<OvenWerks> That shows both an input and an output for the UA4FX
<OvenWerks> it shows they are both connected to jack.
<OvenWerks> can you also paste the output of jack_lsp -c
<studio-user629> after switching to 48k they appear on Patchage but not getting to Audacity
<OvenWerks> Audacity is odd.
<OvenWerks> Audacity only shows its ports when recording
<OvenWerks>  or playing back
<OvenWerks>  so to record in audacity put it in pause then revord then make connections the unpause
<OvenWerks> *record
<studio-user629> I did that and still don't see it in Patchage
<studio-user629> wait...
<studio-user629> yeah, UA4FX-in is connected to PortAudio, not getting it at Audacity
<OvenWerks> it will show as portaudio
<OvenWerks> audacity has a different look than when I last used it
<studio-user629> Audacity shows system, PulseOut, and Hydrogen as inputs
<OvenWerks> Can you connect it with patchage?
<studio-user629> I just restarted audacity and now it shows UA4FX as an input
<studio-user629> and it records it
<OvenWerks> good
<studio-user629> OK... thanks!
<studio-user629> calling that enough progress for tonight I think
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<OvenWerks> I will go have supper now I think :)
<studio-user629> OK, thanks again
<M_aD> Same question as yesterday:  i have a older Lenovo Thinkpad T410 and wonder if it's sufficient to use it for audio/music production
<OvenWerks> M_aD: I don't know what a T410 is in particular. "Audio production" is quite vaque too. There is a difference between recording 20 channels of audio in a live situation and using a computer as a live synth. almost anything should be able to handle the first, but setting up to use as a live synth takes more cpu and set up to get good low latency performance.
<M_aD> The T410 is a laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c5FWKYzdgH/
<M_aD> i'd like to use it mostely to work with Ardour, use samples or create own samples to then create tracks combined with yoshimi or zynadd to creat pads and synth sequences
<studio-user967> Hi, What is presentation mode?
<OvenWerks> M_aD: Honestly I don't know. I do know that there are people on the Linux Audio Users mailing list that have used Thinkpads and may know more about how far they can go. Audio is not about speed so much as stability.
<M_aD> OvenWerks: ok, no problem. Thanks anyway. Maybe it's best to just install Ubuntu Studio and see how it goes.
<OvenWerks> if you have the laptop already ya, just try it. Even running live from a usb stick.
<OvenWerks> You can mount the drive as a place to save projects to.
<THEB1GMAN> hello?
<THEB1GMAN> Hey guys so I'm trying to install ubuntu studio as a dual boot setup on my windows machine, but it doesn't work. I make the bootable flash drive and get through the installation process until I get to the actual installation type screen where I choose how I'm gonna do my partitions, I select my free space I made (100+gb) and then click the plus icon to make a partition for ubuntu studio to install to but all that happens is 
<THEB1GMAN> ons go grey
<THEB1GMAN> and it stalls forever
<THEB1GMAN> I think the problem may be that I already have 4 primary partitions on my hard drive
<THEB1GMAN> buy my hard drive is GPT not MBR (or whatever the old system was called)
<THEB1GMAN> So I can have as many partitions as I want up to 128
<THEB1GMAN> but for some reason the ubuntu installer still doesn't want to make a new partition, any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-02
<studiobot> Friedemann was added by: Friedemann
<studiobot> skrappjaw was removed by: skrappjaw
<tony100> Hello i'm having the Bug reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu/+bug/1813701 with the version 19.10 , so i installed v 18.04 and works fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813701 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu) "[amdgpu] Flickering graphics corruption (but none observed in kernels 4.18.10-4.18.12)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<loxar> hi. i have a problem because can't find an app downloading. can you help me?
<corshmock> Good evening, afternoon, morning to all you Ubuntu people.  May the road rise to meet you, and may the wind be always at your back
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-04
<DirtyEar> Hi. I was looking for some extra effects for bass o guitar and I found the tubeAmp but I do not know how to intall it. Somebody could help me? this is the page I found https://github.com/olegkapitonov/Kapitonov-Plugins-Pack
<Johnny92> What up
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have UbuntuStudio 19.10 and I want to install "tubeAmp" that I found in this link https://github.com/olegkapitonov/Kapitonov-Plugins-Pack but I cannot. Could somebody help me with this?
<DirtyEar> I already do it. Just missing some libraries. Anyway thanks for this channel. Have fun!
<corshmock> Good evening kind folk.  I hope life is beautiful for you all
<Eickmeyer> corshmock: Social chat is in #ubuntustudio-offtopic, this is support in here, but we appreciate the sentiment. :)
<AppAraat[m]> so, I've finally installed Ubuntu Studio on my X220T, and I specifically chose for the font package to be installed, but ironically both the fonts of my Chromium and FF look like absolute garbage: https://i.imgur.com/5FlFhlK.png
<AppAraat[m]> (that is Chromium btw)
<AppAraat[m]> I'm on i3 though, so perhaps that has something to do with it? Is there a package I'm missing?
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Looks like your font hinting might be set oddly. Check that in the settings.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Aside from that, you might just be seeing a difference in the rendering that Linux does that you might not be used to.
<AppAraat[m]> Is that a setting of the desktop manager or is that settings of the browsers? I just copied both of my profiles from last install.
<AppAraat[m]> my last install was a KDE Neon 16.04 with i3 running on top of it.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Using Xfce?
<AppAraat[m]> no, i3wm
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: I know nothing about i3wm. We don't support that WM here.
<AppAraat[m]> ok, well in that case I'll try and see whether this is also the case if I'm logged into XFCE and report back.
<AppAraat[m]> Eickmeyer: still the same on XFCE I'm afraid.
<AppAraat[m]> Appearance -> Fonts: https://i.imgur.com/i9ZEZDo.png
<AppAraat[m]> This is with full hinting: https://i.imgur.com/3ChtQIO.png
<AppAraat[m]> ah wait, maybe hinting settings don't take effect until I logout/login again?
<OvenWerks> if they are environment variables that would be true.
<AppAraat[m]> I don't know if they are. Are they?
<OvenWerks> I don't know.
<OvenWerks> fonts are not something I know about.
<AppAraat[m]> well that makes two of us :p
<OvenWerks> basically, anything that is set at session start is passed to the application from from the application menu which gets it from session start itself.
<OvenWerks> many of the gui look kinds of things are imediate, so I would expect font changes to be as well... font hints I don't know though
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-05
<floatsmahgoat> hello all and please welcome me
<floatsmahgoat> https://tinyurl.com/v3f4m65
<floatsmahgoat> yalk are hinestly pretty boring
<floatsmahgoat> love you tho
<mehmet> selam arkadaşlar
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-06
<AdianAntilles> Hey there. Is there a channel on the freenode server for questions about website hosting, website maintenance or suchalike? I am having trouble with a site.
<OvenWerks> AdianAntilles: That is kind of vague. Do you mean how to set up a website? do you mean you found a website with a problem? Is it a freenode website?
<AdianAntilles> No, its a website some friends are hosting. We're trying to set up https, but there is a ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR when some people visit that site. I kinda exprected an self-issued cert error, but this error is different and has only user-site workarounds, it seems.
<OvenWerks> AdianAntilles: weird There is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList no channel listed for server.
<OvenWerks> There is #ubuntu-server
<OvenWerks> and #ubuntu-stack
<OvenWerks> Both of these assume you are running ubuntu-server or a server on a ubuntu base
<OvenWerks> because it will be based on the webservers and software that come with ubuntu
<AdianAntilles> Oh, okay, that isn't the case, afaik. I try to find another irc server then. Thanks for your help :-)
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-07
<goatia> Hi all, please can ayone help me setup my line in and mike in audio inputs, I am unable to utilize them
<jubo2> Are there mixers that will take analog and USB sources? If it had a good routing system it'd be nice
<jubo2> hi goatia. are you using an external sound card?
<goatia> no not as yet, im trying to get 3 inputs via my onboard
<goatia> the mike mono is working fine but the system is not detecting my line in sterio
<jubo2> what kind of connector your microphone has?
<jubo2> Line in does not provide power for mics afaik
<jubo2> line in expects an active source sending
<jubo2> goatia: so you got some kind of adapters for your mics?
<goatia> yes theat all good the mike will be pluged in directly and it works fine , but I want to plug my guitar to the line in which is not detected
<jubo2> goatia: as I told you line in does not provide any power for the thing plugged into it (iianm) and mics expect some power, some even 48V Phantom Power
<jubo2> so you can get 1 mic and 2-track with inbuilt ports, unless you on some advanced desktop soundcard thingy
<jubo2> goatia: You might be interested in buying a cheap and good sounding USB-mic
<jubo2> they show up in jack audio patchbay like "plop" enabling you to extend your N-tracking one-by-one
<goatia> I do understand, I have a floor pod effects unit that will be pluged into the line in, I then wnt to patch that to sooper Looper and audio out
<jubo2> doesn't sound feasible
<jubo2> or maybe it is if your floor pod effects unit provides power and your desired sound
<goatia> I can do this via the mike input and it works but I am limited to only that port, as the board has a mike input and a line input, I want to utilize both, but only the mike inputs are available and not the line.
<jubo2> You know that ok external sound cards start from under $50 ?
<jubo2> And that USB condenser mics start from around $35 or thereabouts ?
<jubo2> goatia: 4-track audio interfaces start from 100€
<goatia> Ys I know, I am just confused as why the line inputs do not show. I have phantum power so that is not the problem. I have 2 devices that I want to connect...a gutar and a mike.The mike input is mono, so that means I can only either use the mike or the guitar! If I can get the line in to work, that is stereo 2 chanels Left and right, I can then use the left for the mike and the right for the guitar and patch with Jack
<jubo2> goatia: your audio card provides power?
<jubo2> goatia: could you please answer the question about the adapters being utilized in your setup
<jubo2> goatia: line-in does not provide power, so you are using some kind of device. Unless you have an external mixer or some gizmo that takes the mono plugs and sends out stereo that will not work
<goatia> sorry there are no exernal adapters, im using the onboard interface
<jubo2> what kind of plugs does it have?
<jubo2> you got 3.5mm or 6.3mm ?
<jubo2> if it is 2 x 3.5mm plugs, you gonna need a powered device between your mic and your guitar and the computer
<goatia> Its the standard, mini jack plug sockets, pink, green and blue. They are situated on the motherboard of the pc. Pink is the Mike in mono, Blue is the line in stereo, and green is the line out stereo. when I open Jack or patchbay I only have the mike input to patch, the line input does not show therefore I cannot route the inpu
<jubo2> I dunno about GNOME sound settings. You want to look at them, you can switch some simplex-duplex thingy there, at least on Kubuntu (with Ubuntu Studio suite installed) one can.
<jubo2> and line in should be in patchbay as 'system' with 'capture_1' and 'capture_2'
<jubo2> and you gotta have some powered device, you did speak of some such but you ain't confirming if it powers your mic and guitar
<jubo2> In Ubuntu Studio on Kubuntu I need to shut Jack down to access and change the sound card configuration. Another thing is that your soundcard sounds so old config that perhaps it just does not have enough A/D to do 3 streams
<goatia> Thats correct I do see it as capture 1 and capture 2 but both cap 1 and 2 are for the mike input the pink slot not the blue, if it was the blue socket all would be fine...but the problem is that cap 1 and 2 are not seperate, they both are from the mono source, so 1 mike in the pink socket is on cap 1 and 2, its mono only 1 chanel
<jubo2> go to audio settings and disable the mono in and start Jack again would be my guess
<jubo2> goatia: have you looked at how your in- and outputs are in alsamixer? you can start it in a shell with 'alsamixer'
<goatia> ok thanks, let me try that....thanks a lot jubo2
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a mixer Behringer XR18. The mixer has an app to work with it in Linux, but the app does not work. I found an older versionof the app and it works, but I want to try the last one. Any idea of what is missing in my PC?
<DirtyEar> When I had Ubuntu 18 the app worked very well but in Ubuntu 19.10 does not work and I found some people with the same problem but in Ubuntu 18. I think is some library I have to install but I do not know wich one. This is a forum with the same problem but in Ubutu 18. If somebody may help me I will really appreciate it
<DirtyEar> https://community.musictribe.com/t5/Recording/X-AIR-Edit-starts-and-runs-on-Linux-Ubuntu-18-04-but-doesn-t/td-p/269529
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-08
<ki4ufa> Hello all
<jubo2> Hi ki4ufa
<ki4ufa> well jubo2, I was just beginning to accept the fact that I was all alone in here
<jubo2> nah. there are people. this channel is a bit special because it is not only a support channel, but also for creative talk. In a support-only channel no irc channel traffic is good
<jubo2> coz if there is a bunch of traffic in a support channel it means the software got bugs ... or more likely brokenness caused by inadept action on part of someone who just installed the software, isntead of the people who write it
<ki4ufa> ahh...thanks for the info.  This is actually the first time I've really sat down and explored the whole IRC world.  Literally minutes ago finished downloading a client and getting set-up.  And yes,
<ki4ufa> I agree, most issues are user created
<ki4ufa> I'm dealing with one right now in fact...LOL
<jubo2> ki4ufa: the first ever irc client and irc server were written by Mr. Jaakko Oikarinen in Oulu, Finland in 1989
<jubo2> ki4ufa: I remember in 1994 I got on a BBS that was connected to the Internets
<ki4ufa> That could come in handy next trivia night.  I feel at home in this client...It's more "terminal" like.  LOL
<jubo2> took me for ages to figure out to write 'irc' and press enter. Then it took me even longer to figure out to write /list or /help or /join #channelname, but once I got those and joined a channel.
<jubo2> So I find myself talking with a Chinese bloke in China about what's the time and what's the weather (those were common things to exchange on irc, at least where I was)
<jubo2> Then I tell people around me that there's this thing called Internet and it gonna be huge. Local Xian youth worker basically communicated that I'm a nerd for saying "This Internet thing is gonna change things vastly"
<ki4ufa> so much easier than point and click.  The world has gone and gotten pampered...too lazy to type now.  I somewhat remember the bulliten boards back in the early days...my teens and early twentys is when digital exploded.  I regret today that I didn't keep the passion I had as a child when Daddy put a Commodore 64 on my desk.  I was instantly addicted.  Had I stayed with it, who knows what I would be doing today.
<jubo2> I had a very rare Commodor C64 .. the luggable version with inbuilt disk drive (that needed a hit on the right hand side of the machine sometimes) and awwwwwesome 7" CRT color display and a way to instert program moduls
<ki4ufa> Man my program module was in the form of a cassette tape.  Didn't even know internal storage existed then.
<jubo2> My dad bought it 2nd hand for me. Came with the original Elite, which was awesome as it was the 1st 3D computer graphics game for home computers afaik
<jubo2> ki4ufa: It had 5.25" floppy drive, not a hard drive
<jubo2> For disk drives there were turboloaders, and they worked. Load the game in a tiny fraction of a time than the normal loader took
<jubo2> anyways, great games but everyone pirated them instead of paying and then people moved on to Amiga 500 and do the same thing
<jubo2> ki4ufa: If I run into money I could be interested in buying a C64 reimplementation, preferably with thousands of games. Perhaps talking about memories of old computers not point of this channel
<ki4ufa> ahh...I misread that.  I can still remember how to program simple stuff in BASIC.  Who knew programming would turn into something so complex compared to BASIC.Again, I wish I had continued down the digital path at that age.  I've always somewhat kept up with the basics throughout the years, but in the last two years I've gotten back into sitting in front of a monitor ( or three ) pretty much most all the time.
<jubo2> 10 GOTO 20
<jubo2> 20 GOTO 10
<ki4ufa> constant loop. My friend I gotta go give my first born some help with a task, I look forward to speaking with you again soon.
<jubo2> Ok, take care, talk again
